# مدينة دمشق ... توثيق لحضارة إسلامية عظيمة.. شارك معنا.. متجدد...



## Abo Fares (9 يونيو 2008)

أشكرك م. حسان على هذه الصور التاريخية.. 
وهذه صور لقلعة دمشق اليوم..





























هذي دمشق .. وهذي الكأس والراح
اني احب .. وبعض الحب ذباح
انا الدمشقي .. لو شرحتم جسدي
لسال منه .. عناقيد وتفاح
ولو فتحتم شراييني بمديتكم
سمعتم في دمي اصوات من راحوا
زراعة القلب, تشفي بعض من عشقوا
ومالقلبي -اذا احببت- جراح
الا تزال بخير دار فاطمة
فالنهد مستنفر .. والكحل صداح
ان النبيذ هنا .. نار معطرة
فهل عيون نساء الشام, اقداح؟
مآذن الشام تبكي اذ تعانقني
وللمآذن, كالاشجارارواح
للياسمين, حقوق في منازلنا
وقطة البيت تغفو .. حيث ترتاح
طاحونة البن, جزء من طفولتنا
فكيف ننسى؟ وعطر الهال فواح
هذا مكان (ابي المعتز).. منتظر
ووجه (فائزة).. حلو ولماح
هناجذوري , هنا قلبي, هنا لغتي
فكيف اوضح؟ هل في العشق ايضاح؟
كم من دمشقية, باعت اساورها
حتى اغازلها .. والشعر مفتاح
اتيت يا شجر الصفصاف معتذرا
فهل تسامح هيفاء ... ووضاح؟
خمسون عاما .. واجزائي مبعثرة
فوق المحيط, وما في الافق, مصباح
تقاذفتني بحار لا ضفاف لها
وطاردتني شياطين.. واشباح
اقاتل القبح في شعري, وفي ادبي
حتى يفتح نوار... واقداح
ما للعروبة تبدو مثل ارملة
اليس في كتب التاريخ, افراح؟
والشعر .. ماذا سيبقى من اصالته؟
اذا تولاه نصاب .. ومداح
حملت شعري على ظهري .. فاتعبني
ماذا من الشعر يبقى, حين يرتاح؟
​


----------



## حسان2 (9 يونيو 2008)

في صلب الموضوع ففي دمشق ولدت العروبة ومن دمشق انتشر الاسلام وفي دمشق روائع الهندسات العربية ومن رحم دمشق ولد كل العرب وفيها أعراسهم وفوق أسطحها رفعت أول راياتهم وفي روابيها رسمو روائع عمارتهم وفي قلبها تنبض قلوبهم ويكفي أن تقول انك تنسمت هواءها وشربت من مائها وتنفست من رائحة ياسمينها وغسلت عينيك بروائع بيوتها القديمة حتى تكون من عشاقها


----------



## Ayman (9 يونيو 2008)

ما شاء الله ..أعجبتني القصيدة جدا خاصة نبرة الحزن التي لا تخفى في النهاية:
ما للعروبة تبدو مثل ارملة
اليس في كتب التاريخ, افراح؟
والشعر .. ماذا سيبقى من اصالته؟
اذا تولاه نصاب .. ومداح
حملت شعري على ظهري .. فاتعبني
ماذا من الشعر يبقى, حين يرتاح؟

لي سؤال ربما يكون لغوي.. الأصح ان تقول دمشقي..أم دمقشي كما هو دارج

لا أعرف لماذا تحضرني هنا و أنا بغير بلدي هذه الأبيات:
غريب أراني على ضفة .....كأني غيري على ضفتي !
فحتى السواقي اذا نغمت ....كأن السواقي بلا نغمتي!


----------



## حسان2 (5 يوليو 2008)

*من أجمل ما رأيت*

هذا بعض من دمشق


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*مجددا نزار*

*إحدى قصائد نزار قباني قليلة الإنتشار:
سقطتْ آخرُ جدرانِ الحياءْ
وفرحنا.. ورقصنا..
وتباركنا بتوقيعِ سلامِ الجبناءْ
لم يعد يرعبنا شيءٌ..
ولا يخجلنا شيءٌ
فقد يبستْ فينا عروقُ الكبرياءْ...

سقطتْ.. للمرةِ الخمسينِ عذريّتنا..
دونَ أن نهتزَّ.. أو نصرخَ..
أو يرعبنا مرأى الدماءْ..
ودخلنا في زمانِ الهرولهْ..
ووقفنا بالطوابيرِ، كأغنامٍ أمامَ المقصلهْ
وركضنا.. ولهثنا
وتسابقنا لتقبيلِ حذاءِ القتلهْ..

جوَّعوا أطفالنا خمسينَ عاماً
ورمَوا في آخرِ الصومِ إلينا..
بصلهْ...

سقطتْ غرناطةٌ
للمرّةِ الخمسينَ – من أيدي العربْ.
سقطَ التاريخُ من أيدي العربْ.
سقطتْ أعمدةُ الروحِ، وأفخاذُ القبيلهْ.
سقطتْ كلُّ مواويلِ البطولهْ.
سقطتْ إشبيليهْ..
سقطتْ أنطاكيهْ..
سقطتْ حطّينُ من غيرِ قتالٍ..
سقطتْ عموريَهْ..
سقطتْ مريمُ في أيدي الميليشياتِ
فما من رجلٍ ينقذُ الرمزَ السماويَّ
ولا ثمَّ رجولهْ..
----
---


لم يعدْ في يدنا أندلسٌ واحدةٌ نملكها..
سرقوا الأبوابَ، والحيطانَ، والزوجاتِ، والأولادَ،
والزيتونَ، والزيتَ، وأحجارَ الشوارعْ.
سرقوا عيسى بنَ مريمْ
وهوَ ما زالَ رضيعاً..
سرقوا ذاكرةَ الليمون..
والمشمشِ.. والنعناعِ منّا..
وقناديلَ الجوامعْ

تركوا علبةَ سردينٍ بأيدينا
تسمّى 'غزّة'
عظمةً يابسةً تُدعى 'أريحا'
فندقاً يدعى فلسطينَ..
بلا سقفٍ ولا أعمدةٍ..
تركونا جسداً دونَ عظامٍ
ويداً دونَ أصابعْ...

بعدَ هذا الغزلِ السريِّ في أوسلو
خرجنا عاقرينْ..
وهبونا وطناً أصغرَ من حبّةِ قمحٍ..
وطناً نبلعهُ من دون ماءٍ
كحبوبِ الأسبرينْ!!

لم يعدْ ثمةَ أطلالٌ لكي نبكي عليها.
كيفَ تبكي أمةٌ
سرقوا منها المدامعْ؟

بعدَ خمسينَ سنهْ..
نجلسُ الآنَ على الأرضِ الخرابْ..
ما لنا مأوى
كآلافِ الكلابْ!!

بعدَ خمسينَ سنهْ
ما وجدنا وطناً نسكنهُ إلا السرابْ..
ليسَ صُلحاً، ذلكَ الصلحُ الذي أُدخلَ كالخنجرِ فينا..
إنهُ فعلُ اغتصابْ!!..

ما تفيدُ الهرولهْ؟
ما تفيدُ الهرولهْ؟
عندما يبقى ضميرُ الشعبِ حياً
كفتيلِ القنبلهْ..
لن تساوي كلُّ توقيعاتِ أوسلو..
خردلهْ!!..

كم حلمنا بسلامٍ أخضرٍ..
وهلالٍ أبيضٍ..
وببحرٍ أزرقَ.. وقلوعٍ مرسلهْ..
ووجدنا فجأةً أنفسنا.. في مزبلهْ!!

من تُرى يسألهم عن سلامِ الجبناءْ؟
لا سلامِ الأقوياءِ القادرينْ.
من تُرى يسألهم عن سلامِ البيعِ بالتقسيطِ..؟
والتأجيرِ بالتقسيطِ.. والصفقاتِ..
والتجّارِ والمستثمرينْ؟
وتُرى يسألهم عن سلامِ الميتينْ؟
أسكتوا الشارعَ.. واغتالوا جميعَ الأسئلهْ..
وجميعَ السائلينْ...

... وتزوّجنا بلا حبٍّ..
من الأنثى التي ذاتَ يومٍ أكلتْ أولادنا..
مضغتْ أكبادنا..
وأخذناها إلى شهرِ العسلْ..
وسكِرنا ورقصنا..
واستعَدنا كلَّ ما نحفظُ من شعرِ الغزلْ..
ثمَّ أنجبنا، لسوءِ الحظِّ، أولاداً معاقينَ
لهم شكلُ الضفادعْ..
وتشرّدنا على أرصفةِ الحزنِ،
فلا من بلدٍ نحضنهُ..
أو من ولدْ!!

لم يكُن في العرسِ رقصٌ عربيٌّ
أو طعامٌ عربيٌّ
أو غناءٌ عربيٌّ
أو حياءٌ عربيٌّ
فلقد غابَ عن الزفّةِ أولادُ البلدْ..

كانَ نصفُ المهرِ بالدولارِ..
كانَ الخاتمُ الماسيُّ بالدولارِ..
كانتْ أجرةُ المأذونِ بالدولارِ..
والكعكةُ كانتْ هبةً من أمريكا..
وغطاءُ العرسِ، والأزهارُ، والشمعُ،
وموسيقى المارينزْ..
كلُّها قد صنعتْ في أمريكا!!

وانتهى العرسُ..
ولم تحضرْ فلسطينُ الفرحْ.
بلْ رأت صورتها مبثوثةً عبرَ كلِّ الأقنيهْ..
ورأتْ دمعتها تعبرُ أمواجَ المحيطْ..
نحوَ شيكاغو.. وجيرسي.. وميامي..
وهيَ مثلَ الطائرِ المذبوحِ تصرخْ:
ليسَ هذا العرسُ عرسي..
ليسَ هذا الثوبُ ثوبي..
ليسَ هذا العارُ عاري..
أبداً.. يا أمريكا..
أبداً.. يا أمريكا..
أبداً.. يا أمريكا..




*​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (29 أغسطس 2008)

من قصيدة المرحوم محمد مهدي الجواهري (دمشق ياجبهة المجد):

شممت تربك لا زلفا ولا ملقا​وسرتُ قصدك لا خباً ولا مذقا​وما وجدت إلى لقياك منعطفا​إلا إليك ولا ألفيت مفترقا​كنت الطريق إلى هاو تنازعهُ​نفس تسدّ عليه دونها الطرقا​وكان قلبي إلى رؤياك باصرتي​حتى اتهمتُ عليك العين والحدقا​وسرتُ قصدك لا كالمشتهي بلداً​لكن كمن يتشهى وجه من عشقا​قالوا (دمشق) و(بغداد) فقلتُ لهما​فجر على الغد من أمسيهما انبثقا​


----------



## حسان2 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*عودة الى دمشق الشام*




صور رائعة جداً لدمشق القديمة



بعض هذه الصور يعود إلى 160 سنة




سبحان الله ،، الحضارة التي كانت قبل في سوريا في أوجها ،،فسبحان مغير الأحوال

هي الأمور كما شاهدتها دول من سره زمن ساءته أزمان 

وهذه الدار لا تبقى على احد ولا يدوم على حال لها شان


----------



## مهاجر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع المميز في حب دمشق .... ومن لا يحب دمشق!! .. موطن العروبة وعزة الإسلام 

الشام​
نشكر طارح الموضوع مشرفنا القدير على جهده واشكر جميع المشاركين على إضافاتهم‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## حسان2 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*مزيدا من صور دمشق الشام في زمن العز*


----------



## Abo Fares (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك م. حسان على الصور الرائعة..



 




نعم فعلاَ لقد اختلف الشارع المستقيم (سوق مدحت باشا) ولكنه حتى الآن يبقى معلم أثري جميل جداً في دمشق، ومنذ بضعة أشهر تمت عملية استبدال واجهات الدكاكين فيه (الأغلاق) إلى أبواب خشبية من عدة درفات لتعيد المنظر التراثي لهذا السوق.. كما تم استبدال السقف المعدني المغطي للسوق (لا يظهر في هاتين الصورتين) بسقف حديث، مع أني كنت أفضل الإبقاء على السقف القديم نظراً لمنظره القديم الجميل، وخاصة الثقوب فيه نتيجة الرصاص أيام المستعمر والثوار.. ​ 
هذه هي صورة السوق حديثاً مع السقف القديم، أي قبل استبداله.. (Google Earth)


 






 
يا إلهي كم تغير الوضع في هذه المنطقة..
وهذا هو جامع الطاووسية اليوم.. (Google Earth)






​


----------



## حسان2 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*وأيضا دمشق الشام*


----------



## Abo Fares (20 سبتمبر 2008)

صورة فعلاً أثرية لسوق الحميدية.. ولكن يبقى هذا السوق من أجمل الأسواق في دمشق، الذي له طابعه الأثري حتى اليوم..​ 


 


أحد المحلات في سوق الحميدية


 


السقف الأثري للسوق


 

سوق الحميدية ليلاً


 

بائع العرقسوس 


 

السقف الأثري للسوق


 

مدخل السوق


 

تمثال صلاح الين قرب السوق وقرب قلعة دمشق


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحكة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك ابو الحلول القصيدة جميلة جدا فالشاعر نزار قباني رحمه الله غني عن التعريف قصائده تطرب القلوب .
جميل ان نعرف ان المهندسين و المهندسات رغم صعوبة عملهم و مسؤوليته الا ان دالك لا يمنعهم من تذوق الشعر .

 اطربتني نشائد الشوق طرا *** و غدا الحب دافقا بالوريد
 تذكر الشام ان الشام قلبي *** كيف اهنا بعد المحب بعيد 
 فسلام يا موطن الذكر مني *** قرب الشوق فيك كل عيد
و هنيئـــا قد احتواك رجال *** ميزوا بيننا بلب رشيد 
 و نساء كبلسم الجرح فينا *** حين يحمى الوغى بضرب شديد
 علي خميس الفردان​ هده كانت هدية لكل المهندسين و المهندسات العرب

ابنة المليون شهيد​


----------



## حسان2 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*مزيدا من دمشق الشام*


----------



## Abo Fares (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكرك م. حسان على هذه الصور التاريخية.. 
وهذه صور لقلعة دمشق اليوم..


























​


----------



## Abo Fares (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*بعض من كثير عن الجامع الأموي بدمشق*


----------



## Abo Fares (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

لا ينبع حبنا للشام إلا من حبنا للإسلام والمسلمين وحبنا لرسولنا الكريم صلوات الله وسلاماته عليه حيث قال: 

قال أبو يعلى : ثنا عبد الجبار بن عاصم أبو طالب ، ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش الحمصي ، عن الوليد بن عباد ، عن عامر الأحول ، عن أبي صالح الخولاني ، عن أبي هريرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " لا تزال عصابة من أمتي يقاتلون على أبواب دمشق وما حولها ، وعلى أبواب بيت المقدس وما حوله ، لا يضرهم من خذلهم ، ظاهرين على الحق ، إلى أن تقوم الساعة " وقال الحارث : حدثنا معاوية بن عمرو ، ثنا أبو إسحاق هو الفزاري ، عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز ، عن أبي إدريس ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنكم ستجدون أجنادا 000 " الحديث في فضل الشام *

 أخبرني أحمد بن محمد بن سلمة العنزي ، ثنا عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي ، ثنا محمد بن وهب الدمشقي ، ثنا صدقة بن عبد الله ، حدثني خالد بن دهقان ، قال : سمعت زيد بن أرطأة الفزاري ، يقول : إنه سمع جبير بن نفير الحضرمي ، يقول : سمعت أبا الدرداء رضي الله عنه ، يقول : إنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول : " يوم الملحمة الكبرى فسطاط المسلمين ، بأرض يقال لها الغوطة ، فيها مدينة يقال لها دمشق ، خير منازل المسلمين يومئذ " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، ولم يخرجاه " *


(اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين، وأعلِ راية الحق والدين، وانصر من نصر المسلمين، واخذل من خذلهم يا رب العالمين.. اللهم آمين)..

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## نور الجزائرية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*و في حب الشام لدينا المزيد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
الموضوع جاء ثريا بقصائده و صوره التي تعود الى اكثر من قرن 
تمنيت لو ان احدا جعل منه ملفا كاملا في الباربوينت لا تمل عين المتصفح و هي تهيم في زمن الاصالة و التاريخ.
شكرا لكل من شارك في الموضوع . 
و لا اريد ان اقصر من جهتي لاشارك بدوري بهده الصور .​ 



































ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رسالة إلى مهاجر دمشقي..*

*شيء من الجنون مع نون: رسالة في زجاجة ... بقلم : ن. الحموي*

*مساء الخير أو صباح الخير.. أو ربما من الأفضل أن أقول أسعد الله أوقاتك فأنا لا أعرف متى ستصلك رسالتي و لا متى ستقرأها بل حتى لا أعرف إن كنت ستقرأها أصلاً و لا أعرف لماذا قررت أن أكتب لك اليوم بعد كل هذه القطيعة التي كانت بيننا..*​


*ربما أخطأت بحقك و ربما أنت من أخطأ و لكني أعرف تماماً أننا لم نتحدث منذ وقت طويل و أنك ربما تستغرب رسالتي هذه التي ستعتقد أنها مجرد Junk Mail أو Spam إلا أنها ليست كذلك بل هي رسالة موجهة لك أنت.. صحيح أني لا أعرف اسمك أو ربما أخلطه مع عشرات الأسماء الأخرى إلا أني أعرف عنك الكثير من الأمور التي ستستغرب ورودها في رسالة قذفتها الأمواج الإلكترونية إلى شاطئ حاسبك..* 

*لست هنا لأعاتبك أو ألومك فما حصل قد حصل.. صدقني لا فائدة من العتاب الآن فالحياة قصيرة و لا شيء فيها يستحق أن نحزن لأجله..* 

*كيف حالك هذه الايام؟؟ أتراك لازلت تذكرني؟؟ *



*أتريد أن تسأل عن أخباري؟؟ أحقاً تريد أن تعرفها؟؟* 

*صدقني لا أعرف من أين أبدأ..* 

*لا أعرف من الذي تغير أنت أم أنا أم كلانا معاً.. لكن بالتأكيد هناك الكثير من الأمور التي تغيرت.. *

*أظن أنك سمعت عن غلاء الأسعار و كم باتت الحياة مكلفة و مرهقة أليس كذلك؟؟ نعم أنت محق.. كل شيء أصبح غالياً.. أتريد حقاً أن نتحدث عن الغلاء الذي سمع به الجميع؟؟ صدقني لقد صرخنا كثيراً كما صرخت أنت من قبل و لكن كالعادة لم يسمعنا أحد.. أتريد أن تصرخ معنا في المرة المقبلة؟؟ معك حق ما الفائدة؟؟* 



*منذ فترة وصلت مجموعة من الباصات الجديدة.. أسمعت بها؟؟* 

*نعم.. باصات خضراء صينية جديدة بمقاعد صفراء لازالت حتى اليوم خالية من الخربشات و ذكريات الركاب.. *

*أتذكر باصات النقل الداخلي القديمة التي كنت تركبها؟؟ أتذكر لونها الأخضر الداكن؟؟ أتذكر رائحة مقاعدها و كيف قام البعض بتمزيقها لا لشيء إلا حباً للأذية تطبيقاً للمثل القائل: 'سألوا القاق ليش بتسرق الصابون؟؟ *

*جاوبهم: الأذى طبع'.. أتذكر كيف كنت تنحشر في السرفيس مع عشرات البشر الآخرين و كيف كان ينطلق السائق برعونة فتشعر بنفسك و كأنك كوكتيل فواكه في خلاط مولينكس؟؟ أتذكر سائق التاكسي الذي تشاجرت معه لأنه رفض أن يشغل العداد؟؟ لابد أنك تضحك على نفسك حين تذكر تلك الأيام..* 



*الشوارع لم تتغير كثيراً فمرآب ساحة المواصلات لم ينتهي بعد و ساحة العباسيين لم تنتهي بعد أما ساحة الأمويين فبين الحين و الآخر يقومون بحفرها أو حفر ما حولها لتذكيرك أن أن دوام الحال من المحال فهاهم اليوم يحفرون نفقاً جديداً ما بين منطقة كيوان و حديقة تشرين و الله وحده يعلم متى سينتهي.. *

*حارات الشام القديمة لم تتغير كثيراً.. لازالت البيوت موجودة و أبوابها مفتوحة إلا أنها أصبحت أكثر فخامة و أناقة حيث أنها باتت مطاعماً اليوم و بت تجد بين المطعم و المطعم مطعماً آخر.. قهوة النوفرة لازالت على حالها و كرسي الحكواتي لازال موجوداً و رائحة المعسل و التنباك لا تزال تعبق في المكان و كاسة الشاي الخمير لازالت هي ذاتها إلا أني لم أعد أذكر كم كان سعرها يوم التقينا هناك آخر مرة.. أتراك تذكر؟؟ أتذكر وجه النادل؟؟ أم أنه ككل الوجوه الأخرى التي مسحتها الأيام من ذاكرتك؟؟ *

*أتذكر سوق الحميدية كم كان يبدو طويلاً طويلاً و كم كان مزدحماً؟؟ أتذكر الأصوات التي كانت تصدر من محل بكداش حين يضرب العامل البوظة بالقشطة و الفستق باستعمال الذراع الخشبية الكبيرة؟؟ أتذكر الأذان الصادر عن مآذن الأموي و مئات الحمائم تحوم حوله و تلعب في باحته بحرية؟؟ أتذكر زينة الميلاد و رأس السنة في باب توما و القصاع و التي كانت تبهرك بجمالها؟؟ أتذكر بوز الجدي في سوق الشيخ محي الدين و طعم الفول و الفتة بسمنة؟؟ أتراك تذكر الشاورما في الميدان و كيف تناولت القشة ذات يوم في أحد المحلات هناك مع أصدقائك ثم أكلت كنافة نابلسية رغم أن الساعة كانت تشير إلى الثانية فجراً؟؟ ألازلت تحب (القباقيب على سكر) التي كانت تشتريها والدتك من البزورية؟؟ ألازلت تذكر (البراغي) و (السوس) و رائحة الملبس يخرج ساخناً من محل السيوفي و والدتك تبحث عن الملبسة ذات اللوزة الكبيرة و القشرة الرقيقة و أنت تغمض عينيك و تشم رائحة التوابل و السكاكر و الشموع و عشرات الزيوت؟؟ أتذكر حين ذهبت إلى حمام السوق مع أصدقائك ظهراً و لم تخرج منه إلا بعد منتصف الليل لتجد سوق البزورية و مدحت باشا خالياً لا تسمع فيه سوى وقع أقدامكم و كيف اتجهتم بعدها لتناول 'الدوندرما' في المناخلية قبل أن تكتشفوا أن لا شيء يشبه سندويشات السجق و البصطرما التي ذهبتم لتناولها عند سيروب في الصالحية مع كاسة لبن عيران؟؟ ألازلت تذكر طعم الفول صباح يوم الجمعة و المعروك و الناعم في رمضان و معمول العيد؟؟* 



*هذا المساء كانت المهاجرين مزدحمة كعادتها و بائع الفلافل لايزال على حاله و عشرات الناس على جانبي الطريق و بائع الذرة في ساحة الجسر الأبيض و كشك المجلات و نزلة الطلياني وصولاً إلى ساحة عرنوس، شارع الحمراء و طريق الصالحية.. كل شيء على حالة وحدها أسماء المحلات التجارية تغيرت أما عربات الفول و الذرة و دراجة بائع التمرية فلازالت على حالها.. حتى بائع العوامة في مصلبة الشعلان لازال على حاله يلقي بقطع العجين في قدر الزيت لتخرج كرات من ذهب..* 



*قاسيون ذلك العاشق الدمشقي لايزال في مكانه شامخاً يتأمل دمشق طوال الوقت و يهديها آلاف قصائد الغزل كل ليلة بالرغم من كل الطفيليات التي نمت على ظهره من استغلاليين رأسمالهم طاولة و كرسي من البلاستيك و علبة محارم.. *



*أذكر أنه كان يوجد هناك صورة لك و أنت في بلودان أيام الثلج.. كنت تبدو في الصورة و أنت تحمل كرة ثلج تهم برميها على أحد أولاد خالتك.. و ربما كان هناك صورة أخرى لك في بلودان أيضاً و لكن أيام الصيف و أنت تتناول طعامك في مورا.. لست متأكدة.. و لكني متأكدة من أنك كنت تحب سهل الزبداني و أنك في يوم ما اشتريت بنطلون جينز تهريب من أحد المحلات في مضايا و أذكر أنك ذات يوم شربت من نبعة الماء في بقين و أن الماء يومها كان بارداً و منعشاً و أنك تمنيت لو أنك تظل تغب و تغب من ماء النبعة إلى الأبد..* 



*أتسألني عن الغوطة و بردى؟؟ الغوطة امتلأت بالمطاعم و المقاهي بدءاً من تلك الشعبية و انتهاءً بمطاعم الخمس نجوم و مع هذا فلازالت تحمل في ذاكرتها عبق 'السيارين' أيام الربيع و رائحة زهر المشمش و الكرز.. لازالت تحمل في ذاكرتها كما تحمل أنت في ذاكرتك صورة والدك جالساً على الأرض يلعب الطاولة مع عمك و والدتك تحضر السلطة بينما تقطع عمتك البطاطا لتعد البطاطا المقلية في حين تصر جدتك على أن تستلم مهمة شك اللحمة على الأسياخ لتباشر بشيها بمساعدة زوجة عمك و ابن عمك الأكبر في حين يجلس جدك على الكرسي يدخن النرجيلة و يتأملك و أنت تلعب مع إخوتك و أولاد عمك و عمتك.. *

*بردى؟؟ أعرفه.. و أعرف كيف كنت تصر على نزع حذائك و الخوض في مياهه الباردة و أعرف كم مرة أنبتك والدتك لأنك أضعت حذائك الذي جرفه النهر و أعرف كم كانت تصبح البطيخة باردة و لذيذة حين كان يضعها والدك في النهر.. نعم أذكر كل هذا كما تذكره أنت و لكن ما لا تعرفه هو أن بردى لم يعد نهراً.. بل هو اليوم مجرد صورة في ذاكرتك و ذاكرتي.. *



*منذ بضعة أشهر صدرت نتائج الثانوية العامة و من ثم تلتها نتائج المفاضلة و اليوم فتحت الجامعات أبوابها..* 

*أتذكر يوم حصلت على نتيجة الثانوية العامة؟؟ أتذكر كم كنت متوتراً يوم صدور النتائج و كم طرت فرحاً بنجاحك؟؟ أتذكر كم رن الهاتف في ذلك اليوم و كيف وزعت والدتك شراب التوت الشامي و كيف دمعت عينا والدك بعد أن صدرت المفاضلة و انتسبت إلى الجامعة؟؟ أتذكر ماذا كانت هديتك في ذلك اليوم؟؟ أم أنك تخلط بينها و بين هدية تخرجك؟؟ *

*كم مرت الأيام بسرعة.. أيام الجامعة مرت كلمح البصر.. حالها كحال أيام الثانوية..* 

*أتذكر كم مرة تسلقت سور المدرسة؟؟ أتذكر أستاذ الرياضيات و كيف كان أحد أصدقائك في الصف يجيد تقليده؟؟ أتذكر الصوبيا التي لم تكن تشم رائحة المازوت طوال الشتاء و كيف كنتم تنحشرون في غرفة صف ضيقة و كيف كنت تتشارك سندويشاتك مع زميلك في المقعد؟؟ أتذكر كم كان طعم كاسة الشاي لذيذاً حين كنت تشربها خلسة مع زميلك بينما يكون الأستاذ مشغولاً بالكتابة على السبورة؟؟ ألازلت تذكر زميلك في المقعد؟؟ ألازلت تراه؟؟ أسمعت شيئاً جديداً عنه؟؟ *



*تمثال عدنان المالكي لا يزال يتوسط ساحة المالكي و تمثال يوسف العظمة لا يزال يتوسط ساحة المحافظة و لازالت السيارات تدور حولهم كما تدور كل قصصنا حول البطولة و الأبطال و الرموز.. ألا زلت تذكر هذه القصص أم أنك نسيتها؟؟ ألازالت تعني لك شيئاً؟؟ أم أنها ككل الأشياء التي ما عادت تهمك؟؟* 



*حبيبتك ما هي أخبارها؟؟ متى كانت آخر مرة كتبت لها؟؟ مضى وقت طويل على آخر مرة حدثتني عنها.. أتزوجتما أم أن الأيام قد فرقتكم عن بعضكم كما في كل قصص الحب؟؟ و إن لم تكن قد تزوجتها هي فمن تزوجت؟؟ هل أحببت بعدها من جديد أم أنك تزوجت فقط؟؟ أيعقل أنك لازلت عازباً؟؟ أحياناً أفكر أنك لم تتزوج فقط و إنما رزقت بأولاد أيضاً.. ترى ما هي أسماؤهم؟؟ ما هي أعمارهم و كيف هي ملامحهم و هل أخبرتهم عني؟؟ أم أنك لم تجد الوقت لذلك بعد؟؟ و إن كنت قد أخبرتهم عني فماذا قلت لهم؟؟* 



*أتعلم لازلت أذكر وداعنا في ذلك اليوم.. أذكر كيف أنك كنت تريد أن تبتعد عني بسرعة كي لا تغير رأيك و أنك كنت طوال الوقت تفكر بعيوبي الكثيرة و كل الصدمات التي سببتها لك و أنك كنت تتهرب من النظر نحوي كما كنت تتهرب من النظر في عيني والدتك.. والدتك التي لازالت كل يوم تصلي لأجلك و تدعو الله كي يكون معك.. والدتك التي تنتظر اتصالاتك بفارغ الصبر.. والدتك التي لا زالت تحتفظ بكل صورك و تتذكر صوت بكائك و ضحكتك و نبرة صوتك حين كنت طفلاً.. *

*لازالت رائحة طبخها تملأ المطبخ و ضحكتها حين تضحك تملأ البيت و طعم قهوتها كصوت فيروز كنور الشمس كصوت العصافير كأي طقس من طقوس الصباح و كأن للصباح طقوس لا تكتمل إلا بقهوتها.. لازالت قوية بالرغم من الديسك.. لازالت عنيدة رغم أنها كبرت في السن و لكن مع هذا صدقني لاتزال غصتها بسبب سفرك عالقة في حلقها حتى اليوم.. *



*والدك.. *

*أراه و هو يدعو لك كلما داعب مسبحته بأصابعه.. لازال مهووساً بنشرات الأخبار، لازال يحب لعب الطاولة، لازال يرتدي قبعة من الجوخ في الشتاء، و قبعة قطنية بيضاء أيام الجمعة حين يذهب إلى الجامع، لازال يشتري الجرائد كل صباح و (يتناقر) مع والدتك طوال اليوم و يخاف على أغراضه القديمة إلا أنه بدأ ينسى قليلاً و أصبح يكرر ذات القصة مرات و مرات دون أن ينتبه، لا يزال يذكر القصص التي كان يحكيها لك حين كنت طفلاً و منذ بضعة أيام كان يحكي ذات القصة لابن شقيقتك.. هو سعيد بكونه قد بات جداً و لكنه يفتقدك بكثرة.. *



*أتعلم.. في ذلك اليوم بعد أن أوصلك إلى المطار و بعد أن دس في جيبك الألف دولار التي حتى اليوم لا تعلم من أين استدانها و بعد أن أخبرك أنك صرت رجلاً و طلب منك أن ترفع رأسه و رأس البلد و بعد أن تمت كل مراسم الوداع جلس في مقعد السيارة و بقي صامتاً طوال طريق العودة و ما إن وصل إلى البيت حتى احتجز نفسه في غرفته و راح يبكي كالأطفال.. وحدي أنا رأيته و رأيت دموعه.. وحدي أنا سمعته يدعو لك بالتوفيق و وحدي أنا كنت أعلم كم كان قلبه يتمزق على غيابك مهما كان يتظاهر بالتماسك و القوة و يطلب من والدتك بحزم و شدة أن تتوقف عن البكاء.. وحدي أنا كنت أعلم أن التهاب حنجرته لم يكن بسبب فيروس ما و إنما من كثرة ما جاهد نفسه ليحبس دموعه..* 



*لازلت أذكر ذلك اليوم بكل تفاصيله..* 

*أذكر حقائبك التي حملت فيها أغراضك و أحلامك و الكثير من ذكرياتك.. أذكر ملابسك التي تفوح منها رائحة الصابون و رائحة بيتكم.. أذكر كم كانت ملابسك مرتبة و مكوية و كيف كوتها شقيقتك في الليلة التي سبقت سفرك و هي بالكاد تراها من كثرة الدموع التي تجمعت في عينيها.. *

*أذكر كم كنت مستعجلاً لتنهي مراسم الوداع و كم كنت مستعجلاً لتختم جواز سفرك و تنهي كل الإجراءات و كيف أطلقت شتيمة حين رأيت موظف المطار يقبض رشوة و كيف اتجهت إلى مدخل الطائرة بسرعة و أنت تتمتم أنك (خلصت من هالقرف) ثم جلست على مقعدك و ربطت حزام الأمان و سمعت صوت المضيفة يعلن موعد اقلاع الطائرة و كيف أنك كنت حتى تلك اللحظة مصراً على أن تتجاهلني و كيف أن الطائرة أقلعت دون أن تنظر نحوي، دون أن تلوح لي و دون أن تقول لي كلمة وداع واحدة و لكني أيضاً رأيتك كيف التفت نحوي قبل أن أختفي تماماً من أمام عينيك و تفصل بيننا السحب و آلاف الكيلومترات و أذكر أني يومها لمحت دموعك و سمعت صوتك و أنت تخبرني أنك تحبني..* 

*نعم.. يومها سمعتك و رأيتك و اليوم أكتب لك لأخبرك أنني أنا أيضاً أحبك و لأقول لك أني ربما ظلمتك، و ربما قسوت عليك و ربما لم أكن كما كنت تتوقع و ربما لم أقدم لك ما كنت تريد و ربما لم أحقق لك ما حققه لك غيري و ربما لم تجد عندي ما وجدته في غيري إلا أنني في نفس الوقت أعرف كم أحببتني و كم كان صعباً عليك فراقي و أعرف أنك بالرغم من كل ما تقوله لازلت تحبني و أنك كلما تنبهت إلى أنك لازلت تحبني تتفاجأ من نفسك و تحاول من جديد أن تتجاهلني و تجد عشرات المبررات لتقنع نفسك أن هجري كان أفضل ما قمت به في حياتك..* 



*اليوم أكتب لك لأنهي هذه القطيعة و لأضع حداً لجدار الصمت الذي بيننا.. أكتب لك لا لأطلب منك العودة و لا لأطلب منك صفحة جديدة و لا لأعاتبك و ألومك على مقاطعتك لي طوال تلك السنوات و إنما لأقول لك سامحني إن أنا أخطأت بحقك و حين تذكرني اذكرني بكل خير..* 



*المرسل: بلدك* 

*الزمان: البارحة.. اليوم.. غداً و كل يوم* 

*ملاحظة: *
*أرسل لك بينما تقرأ هذه الرسالة المزيد و المزيد من إخوتك و أخواتك المتجمهرين على أبواب السفارات فانتظرهم على أبواب المطارات، المعابر و الحدود و لا تنس أن تعطهم نسخة من رسالتي هذه..* 
*مع محبتي..*


----------



## حسان2 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي أبو الحلول يصعب وصف روعة ما قدمت 
وهذا بعض من أحلام المهاجر والقابعين على أبواب السفارات

*دمشق جسر فيكتوريا*





*دمشق حديقة عامة*





*حلب*





*خطوط مترو دمشق*





*دير الزور نهر الفرات*





*دمشق دوار الأمويين*


----------



## Abo Fares (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*this is syria*


















































































































































​


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*Demasheq and Nizar Qabani*

_شام_
هل تعرفون معنى أن يسكن الإنسان في قارورة عطر؟ بيتنا كان تلك القارورة.
إنني لا أحاول رشوتكم بتشبيه بليغ , و لكن ثقوا أنني بهذا التشبيه لا أظلم قارورة العطر . . وإنما أظلم دارنا.
و الذين سكنوا دمشق, و تغلغلوا في حاراتها و زواريبها الضيقة, يعرفون كيف تفتح لهم الجنة ذراعيها من حيث لا ينتظرون...
بوّابة صغيرة من الخشب تنفتح. و يبدأ الإسراء على الأخضر, و الأحمر, و الليلكيّ, و تبدأ سيمفونية الضوء و الظّل و الرخام.
شجرةالنارنج تحتضن ثمارها, و الدالية حامل, و الياسمينة ولدت ألف قمر أبيض وعلقتهم على قضبان النوافذ..و أسراب السنونو لا تصطاف إلا عندنا..
أسودالرخام حول البركة الوسطى تملأ فمها بالماء.. و تنفخه.. و تستمر اللعبةالمائية ليلاً و نهاراً..لا النوافير تتعب.. و لا ماء دمشق ينتهي..
القططالشامِّية النظيفة الممتلئة صحةً و نضارة تصعد إلى مملكة الشمس لتمارسغزلها ورومانتيكيتها بحريّة مطلقة, و حين تعود بعد هجر الحبيب و معها قطيعمن صغارها ستجد من يستقبلها و يُطعمها و يكفكف دموعها..
و عشرون صحيفة فُلّ في صحن الدار هي كل ثروة أمي.
كلُّ زّر فّلٍ عندها يساوي صبيّاً من أولادها.. لذاك كلما غافلناها و سرقنا ولداً من أولادها.. بكتْ.. و شكتنا إلى الله..
طفولتي قضيتها تحت (مظلّة الفيْ و الرطوبة) التي هي بيتنا العتيق في (مئذنة الشحم).
كان هذا البيت هو نهاية حدود العالم عندي, كان الصديق, و الواحة, و المشتى, و المصيف..
أستطيع الآن , أن أغمض عيني و أعد مسامير أبوابه, و أستعيد آيات القرآن المحفورة على خشب قاعاته.
أستطيع الآن أن أعدّ بلاطاته واحدةً.. واحدة.. و أسماك بركته واحدةً.. واحدة.. و سلالمه الرخاميّة درجةً.. درجة..
أستطيعأن أغمض عيني, و أستعيد, بعد ثلاثيين سنة مجلسَ أبي في صحن الدار, و أمامهفنجان قهوته, و منقله, و علبة تبغه, و جريدته.. و على صفحات الجريدة تساقطكلّ خمس دقائق زهرة ياسمين بيضاء.. كأنها رسالة حبّ قادمة من السماء..​ 
هذا البيت-المظّلة ترك بصماته واضحة على شعري. تماماً كما تركت غرناطة و قرطبة و إشبيليا بصماتها على الشعر الأندلسي.
هذه اللغة الشاميّة التي تتغلغل في مفاصل كلماتي, تعلَّمتها في البيت-المظّلة الذي حدثتكم عنه..
ولقد سافرت كثيراً بعد ذلك, و ابتعدت عن دمشق موظفاً في السلك الدبلوماسينحو عشرين عاماً و تعلمت لغاتٍ كثيرة أخرى, إلاَّ أن أبجديتي الدمشقية ظلتمتمسكة بأصابعي و حنجرتي, و ثيابي. و ظللتُ ذلك الطفل الذي يحمل في حقيبتهكلَّ ما في أحواض دمشق, من نعناعٍ, و فلّ, و ورد بلدي..​ 
إلى كل فنادق العالم التي دخلتُها..حملتُ معي دمشق, و نمت معها على سريرٍ واحد​


----------



## أبو نادر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلا م عليكم موضوع رائع 
أشيد بكل المشاركات والردود ولاسيما أخوتنا أبو الحلول وم.حسان
دمشق أغلى من أي كلام تنسجه قريحتي ولابد عند ذكرها من ذكر سهرات قاسيون ولياليه الساحرة 
وأهديكم هذه الصور












كما أهديكم أبيات أمير الشعراء في دمشق:
سلام من صبا بردى أرّق ... و دمع لا يُكَفكَف يا دمشقُ
و ذكرى عن خواطرها لقلبي ... إليكِ تلفّتٌ أبدا و خفقُ
لحاها اللهُ أنباءً توالَت ... على سمعِ الوليِّ بما يشقُّ
و قيلَ معالمُ التاريخِ دُكَّت ... و قيلَ أصابها تلفٌ و حرقُ
دمُ الثوّار تعرفه فرنسا ... و تعلم أنه نورٌ و حقُّ
نصحتُ و نحن مختلفون داراً ... و لكن كلّنا في الهم شرقُ
وقفتم بين موتٍ أو حياةٍ ... فإن رُمتم نعيم الدهر فاشقوا
و للأوطان في دم كل حرٍ ... يدٌ سَلَفت و دينٌ مُستحّقُ
و لا يبني الممالك كالضحايا ... و لا يُدني الحقوقَ و لا يُحِقُّ
و للحرية الحمراء بابٌ ... بكلِ يدٍ مضرجةٍ يُدقُّ
جزاكم ذو الجلال بني دمشق ... وعزُّ الشرق أوله دمشق


----------



## أبو نادر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الحمد الله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وآله وصحبه ومن والاه .
أما بعد ؛ فهذه أحاديث في فضائل الشام ودمشق، انتقيت منها ما أخرجه محدث الشام وابنها البار الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله وصححه في كتابه تخريج أحاديث فضائل الشام ودمشق . أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بذلك إخواني من المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها إنه هو السميع العليم،،

الحديث الأول:
عن زيد بن ثابت الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم يقول : (( يا طوبى للشام ، يا طوبى للشام ، ياطوبى للشام ، 
قالوا يا رسول الله ! وبم ذلك ؟ قال : تلك ملائكة الله باسطو أجنحتها على الشام )) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح .

الحديث الثاني :
عن عبد الله بن حوالة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((ستجندون أجنادا ، جندا بالشام ، وجندا بالعراق ، وجندا باليمن )) . قال عبد الله : فقمت ، فقلت : خير لي يا رسول الله ! فقال : ((عليكم بالشام ، فمن أبى فليلحق بيمنه ، وليستق من غدره ، فإن الله عزوجل قد تكفل لي بالشام وأهله)) . قال ربيعة : فسمعت أبا إدريس يحدث بهذا الحديث ، يقول : ومن تكفل الله به فلا ضيعة عليه . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح جدا .

الحديث الثالث : 
عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إني رأيت عمود الكتاب انتزع من تحت وسادتي ، فنظرت فإذا هو نور ساطع عمد به إلى الشام )) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح .

الحديث الرابع : 
عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((الشام أرض المحشر والمنشر)) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح .

الحديث الخامس :
عن معاوية بن قرة عن أبيه رضي الله عنه مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه 
وسلم أنه قال : ((إذا فسد أهل الشام فلا خير فيكم ، لاتزال طائفة من أمتي منصورين ، لا يضرهم من خذلهم حتى تقوم الساعة)) . قال الألباني : وإسناده صحيح .

الحديث السادس :
عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الفجر ، ثم أقبل على القوم ، فقال : ((اللهم بارك لنا في مدينتنا ، وبارك لنا في مدنا وصاعنا ، اللهم بارك لنا في حرمنا ، وبارك لنا في شامنا)) . فقال رجل : وفي العراق ؟ فسكت . ثم أعاد . قال الرجل : وفي عراقنا . فسكت ، ثم قال : ((اللهم بارك لنا في مدينتنا ، وبارك لنا في مدنا وصاعنا ، اللهم بارك لنا في حرمنا ، وبارك لنا في شامنا ،اللهم اجعل مع البركة بركة ، والذي نفسي بيده ما من المدينة شعب ولانقب إلا عليه ملكان يحرسانها حتى تقدموا عليها...)) وذكر الحديث . قال الألباني : قلت : حديث صحيح . 
زاد ابن عساكر في أحد طرق الحديث : فأعرض عنه ، فقال : ((فيها الزلازل والفتن ، وبها يطلع قرن الشيطان)) . قال الألباني : وإسناده صحيح .

الحديث السابع :
عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إني ر رأيت الملائكة في المنام أخذوا عمود الكتاب ، فعمدوا به إلى الشام ، فإذا وقعت الفتن فإن الإيمان بالشام )) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح . 

الحديث الثامن :
عن سالم بن عمر عن أبيه رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((ستخرج نار في آخر الزمان من حضرموت تحشر الناس . قلنا : فماذا تأمرنا يا رسول الله ؟ قال : عليكم بالشام )) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح .

الحديث التاسع :
عن بهز بن حكيم بن معاوية القشيري عن أبيه عن جده قال : ((قلت : يا رسول الله ! أين تأمرني ؟ فقال : ها هنا ، وأومأ بيده نحو الشام . قال : ((إنكم محشورون رجالا وركبانا ، ومجرون على وجوهكم )) .قال الألباني : حديث صحيح .

الحديث العاشر : 
عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ((فسطاط المسلمين يوم الملحمة ب(الغوطة) ، إلى جانب مدينة يقال لها : (دمشق) ؛ من خيار مدائن الشام )) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح .

الحديث الحادي عشر : 
عن أوس بن أوس الثقفي رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ((ينزل عيسى ابن مريم عليهما السلام عند المنارة البيضاء شرقي دمشق)) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح . وفي الباب عن النواس بن سمعان .

الحديث الثاني عشر :
حديث أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ((إذا وقعت الملاحم بعث الله من دمشق بعثا من الموالي أكرم العرب فرسا ، وأجودهم سلاحا ، يؤيد الله بهم الدين)) . قال الألباني : قلت : حديث حسن .

الحديث الثالث عشر :
عن عوف بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : ((أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في بناء له ، فسلمت عليه . فقال : عوف؟ قلت : نعم يا رسول الله ! قال : ادخل . فقلت : كلي أم بعضي . قال : بل كلك . قال : فقال لي : اعدد عوف ! ستا بين يدي الساعة ؛ أولهن : موتي . قال : فاستبكيت حتى جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسكتني . قال : قل : إحدى . والثانية : فتح بيت المقدس ، قل : اثنين . والثالثة : فتنة تكون في أمتي ، وعظمها . والرابعة : موتان يقع في أمتي يأخذهم كقعاص الغنم . والخامسة : يفيض المال فيكم فيضا ، حتى إن الرجل ليعطي المائة دينار فيظل يسخطها ، قل : خمسا . والسادسة : هدنة تكون بينكم وبين بني الأصفر ، يسيرون إليكم على ثمانين راية ، تحت كل راية اثنا عشر ألفا ، فسطاط المسلمين يومئذ في أرض يقال لها : (الغوطة) فيها مدينة ، ويقال لها : (دمشق) . قال الألباني : حديث صحيح .

هذا آخر ما انتقيته من الأحاديث الصحيحة ، والحمد الله رب العالمين .
م.ن.ق.و.ل


----------



## أبو نادر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ويقول ابن الشام البار اديب الفقهاء وفقيه الأدباء الشيخ علي الطنطاوي في العيد بدمشق:
كلفتني مجلة الإذاعة أن أكتب مقالة في العيد ، ففتشت في زوايا قلبي ، فإذاالقلب قد ملأته مشاغل الحياة ومشاكل العيش ، وهذه الهموم التي رَكَمتها في زواياه أخبار إخواننا في الجزائر وفي عُمان وفي القرى الأمامية من فلسطين . فلم تدع فيه مكانا لفرحة العيد . 

وفتشت عنه في وجوه الإخوان والأصدقاء ، فما وجدت إلا بسمات على الأفواه وتحيات على الألسنة ، ولكن هذه الابتسامات لم تُخفِ ظلال الكآبة من الوجوه . إنها كشمس كانون ، تسطع وضاءة ولكن أشعتها لا تستطيع أن تحسر قناع الجليد عن وجه الجبل . 

وفتشت عنه في الطرق والشوارع ، فوجدت زحمة العيد ولكني لم أجد فرحته . فالناس في ملل وسأم ، كأنهم كانوا يطلبون شيئا ، فلما لم يدوه يئسوا منه ، فلم يعودوا يحفلون بشيء . 

لم أجد العيد حولي فرجعت أدراجي ، أفتش عنه في طريق العمر ، كما يرجع من يحس أن محفظته قد وقعت منه ، فهو يمشي وعينه على الأرض ، واذنه إلى الناس ، علّه يبصرها بعينه ، أو ( يبصر ) بأذنه خبرا عنها . 

رجعت أسير متئدا مترفقا ، أحذر أن أطأ على رفات الذكريات ، أسأل كل رفيق ألقاه من رفاق الصبا وأتحسس جيوبه لعل فيها زهرة جافة كان قطعها ( في طريقه ) من روض الطفولة ، أو لعل بين أعطافه عبقا من عطره ، أو بقية من رَياه . وإذا الكثير من رفاقنا قد ولوا ، عصف بهم عاضف البلى ، ومن بقي منهم ألوى به ريب الزمان ، وشغله بيومه عن أمسه .. ففقد مع الماضي ذكريات الماضي . 

::: 

ووجدت العيد ، ولكن بعد أن أوغلت راجعا في طريق العمر أكثر من أربعين سنة ، وجدته في حي قديم من أحياء دمشق . وكان لرمضان وللعيد ولهاتيك المواسم روعة وجلال ، في الأحياء القديمة من دمشق في تلك الأيام . 

ولم يكن يأتي العيد ، منفردا مستوحشا ، كمسافر من عرض المسافرين ، أو كأمير متنكر ، كما يأتي دمشق ( الجديدة ) في هذه الأيام ، بل كانت تسبقه البشائر والوفود ، وتدقّ له الطبول ، ثم يَقدَم في الموكب الضخم الذي يملأ البلد بهجة وفرحة ودويا . 

تصل بشائره من ليلة ( 27 ) رمضان ، التي يجتمع فيها أهل دمشق في الجامع الأموي ، فيغني المغنون قصائد الوداع لرمضان ، ويرقص الدراويش [* وكل ذلك من البدع المنكرة التي لا أصل لها في الشرع ] وثيابهم من أوساطهم منشورة مثل المخاريط الناقصة ، في علم الهندسة ، وعلى رؤوسهم مثل علب اللبن الشامية العتيقة [* وقد بطلت هذه البدعة الشنيعة الآن ] ، يدورون على أنفسهم ، مثلما تدور الأيام بالناس ، فترفع من اتّضع ، وتخفض من ارتفع ، وتذل من عز ، وتعز وذل ، فلا تدوم بالناس على حال . 

والمآذن تقوم في سواد الليل ، تضحك للدنيا بنور المصابيح ، والمسحر يقرع بطبلته عقب النهار [* العقب مؤخر القدم ، وهذا هو المراد هنا ] ، يستحث ركب الأيام على المسير ، كما يستحث الطبال جند الحرب ، والبياعون يبتكرون لوداع رمضان أناشيد من أروع الشعر ، لولا أنها عامية اللفظ وأنها مختلة الوزن . 

إنها حافلة بكل مشوق مُشَهٍّ ، يبعث في النفس الرغبة في الشراء وإن لم تكن راغبة فيه ، ولكل بياع لحن خاص ورنة خاصة ، فإذا دنا العيد ، زادوا فيها عجائب من هذا النمط ، فيها توديع لرمضان توديع المحب حبيبه ، واستقبال للعيد استقبال المشوق من يهوى . 

وياليت بعض من يخرج المَذَاعات [* ( المذاع للقصة الإذاعية ؛ مثل ( المنظر ) للرواية المسرحية ، أما ( المشهد فيمكن أن يجعل له كلمة ( مسمع ) . هذه من السمع وتلك من الشهادة ، أي النظر ؛ وهذه كلمات جديدة اقترحها الآن ] يضمّن هذه النداءات كلها بأنغامها وألحانها في مذاعة يسمعها الناس من محظة دمشق ، فيجلو بها صورة من صور الحياة فيها ، كاد يمحوها الزمان . 

::: 

وترى دمشق قائمة على قدم وساق ، ( القلابات ) تنصب في كل مكان ، في مقبرة الدحداح ، وفي الجنائن وأطراف الباستين ، ( والدويخات ) في الساحات الكبرى ، و ( البسطات ) ويا لروعتها في نفوس الأطفال ، هل تعرفون ماهي البسطات ؟ دكك من الخشب لها طبقات ، وتغطى بالستائر الخضر والحمر ، وتصف عليها السكاكر والألاعيب ، تتصدرها الأعجوبة الكبرى ، حلم الحالمين من الأولاد ، ( الأطمبيل ) الذي يمشي ( بالزنبرك ) . 

وتعد عربات ( يا مريكب يا عيار ) وهي عربات بائعي الحلاوة ، تزخرف وتعلق فيها الأجراس ، ويجرها صاحبها إن كانت صغيرة ، وإن كانت أكبر جاء بحمارة بيضاء جميلة ، فزيّنها وحسّنها حتى لكأنها في يوم زفافها إلى أعظم حمار في البلد . 

والقهوات تستعد ، بالحكواتي والكركوزاتي ، والكراكوز هو سينما تلك الأيام ، وكان في دمشق من أهل هذه الصناعة من كانوا أعاجيب في تأليف القصص ، وفي إخراجها وفي تمثيلها ، والكراكوزاتي هو الذي يصنع ذلك كله ، وهو يقلد بفمه أشخاص الروايةجميعا ، وأشخاصها ( كراكوز ) ، و ( عيواظ ) ، و ( مدلل ) ، و ( كرّش ) ، وكان فيها نقد للحكومة سافر أو متحجب بحجاب لايستر ، كحجاب نساء الشام في هذه الأيام ، ونقد للناس ، ولولا بذاءة الألفاظ فيه أحيانا لكان فنا من أرفع الفنون . 

على أن كل ما كان فيه من البذاءة لا يعدل مافي فلم واحد من هذه الأفلام . 

وكل ذلك بشائر العيد . 

وفي البيوت ينغمس النساء في صنع ( المعمول ) و ( التويتات ) و ( الكرابيج ) ، حتى إذا وضعنه في الصواني وأرسلنه إلى الفرن سمعت المدافع ، واحد ، اثنان ، خمسة ، عشرة ، واحد وعشرون مدفعا ؛ لقد جاء العيد . 

فيركض الصغار يقبلون أيدي الكبار ، كل يقبل يد من هو أكبر منه ، ويمد الأطفال أيديهم لتلقي العيديات . 

وأنتم لا تقدرون الآن فرحة هذه العيديات ، حين يعد كل ولد ما جمع ، كقائد يحصي غنائمه بعد المعركة ، أو تاجر يحسب أرباحه ، وماللأطفال والمال ؟ أترونهم رضعوا حبه مع لبن الأمهات ؟ أم هي فطرة فطروا عليها ؟ أم هو الاحتذاء و التقليد ؟ 

وكانت العيديات كثيرة ، لأن في كل بيت قبيلة ، الأم والأب والإخوة ، والعم وزوجته وأولاده ، والعمات والجدة ، والحاكم العام هو الجد الكبير ، يأكل هذا الجيش كله من قدر واحد على مائدة واحدة ، والبيت يرفرف عليه السلام فلا نزاع ولا خصام ، فماذا دهى الناس حتى صار الزوج والزوجة وهما في الدار وحدهما ، يختلفان على كل شيء ، ولا يستريحان يوما ، وقد كان هذا الحشد كله في البيت الواحد ، وما في البيت خلاف . 

يا أسفى على تلك الأيام . 

هذه البيوت كانت تبدو من وراؤ الأبواب ، من الحارات الضيقة المظلمة التي كانت فيها ، كانها مخازن التبن ، فإذا دخلها الداخل ، فقد دخل جنة تجري من تحتها الأنهار : الصحن المشرق الذي يضحك فيه الزهر ، ويسبّح الطير ويبسم الرخام ، وتزهى النقوش والآيات على الجدران ، يقوم في صدره الإيوان العظيم ، وتطل عليه الغرف المشمسة الدافئة فهو مشتى ومصيف ، وهو نزهة وسكن ، والبركة يتدفق منها ، ويثب على حافتها . عالم مستقل ، لا ترى منها ولا تُرى ، ولا تعدو ولا يعدو عليك أحد . 

أين هذه البيوت ، من هذه السجون المغلقة المطبقة التي قلدنا فيها غيرنا ؟ سجون ليس فيها صحن ولا شجرة ولا بركة ، ولا يزقزق فيها عصفور ، ولا تسجع فيها يمامة ، ولا ترى منها وجه السماء ؛ إلا إن خرجت إلى الشرفة فصرت على مرأى الناس جميعا . 

والتي لا يكتم فيها شيء ، يراك جارك ، وأنت في فراشك ، ويكشف سرك وسر من يكون معك ، هذا إذا أنت لم تسكت الأقبية ، تحفر في الأرض كالخلد ، وتدفن نفسك حيا ، كأنك قد صرت من الأموات ، قبل الممات . 

::: 

ولا تضرب مدافع العيد إلا بعد أن يجلس القاضي في المحكمة مجلسا عاما مشهورا ، ويذهب موكب الرؤية ، فيرصدوا الهلال من جنوبي البلد ، أو من شرفات مئذنة العروس ، ويشهد الشهود ، ويدوّن المحضر ، ويقضي القاضي بدخول العيد . 

أرأيتم مثل هذا الإجلال للقضاء ؟ 

يسري حكم القاضي عند الناس على الناس ، ويسري عندنا على الناس وعلى الزمان . 

وقلما ينام أحد ليلة العيد في دمشق . 

كانوا يزدحمون على الكواء ، يوم كان الناس يلبسون الطرابيش لا يمشون مثلنا حفاة من فوق ، وعلى الخياط والحذّاء ، وعلى الخباز وعلى اللحام . 

وتذبح الخرفان في الطرق والساحات . 

ويستبقون إلى البزورية لشراء الملبس وراحة الحلقوم . أما الشوكلاطة فما أذكر أننا كنا نعرفها في تلك الأيام . 

وتعدّ ثياب العيد ، لقد كانت حقا ثياب العيد ، لا كثيابنا التي تشبه كسوة المآتم ، كانت من ( الألاجة ) الملوّنة اللماعة ، التي تجعل من كل مجلس روضة مزهرة ، بألوانها التي تنعش النفس ، وتحمل إلى الآناف شذى الربيع . 

وكانوا يعدون لنا نحن الأطفال مجموعة كاملة من الثياب من ( البابوج ) إلى الطربوش ، نفيق فنراها إلى جنب الفراش ، وكنا ننام على الأ رض ، لم تكن الأسرة في بيوت أمثالنا من أهل الوسط ، فكنا نحلم بها الليل كله ، فنستمتع بها مرتين ، مرة في اليقظة ومرة في الحلم . 

ونفيق من قبل الفجر ، كما كنا نفيق في رمضان فلا ننظر في الساعة ، ولانستمع إلى المئذنة ، كي نتعرف موعد الإمساك بل نأكل إن أكلنا آمنين مطمئنين ، نستشعر الحرية ، وقد كانت لنا قبل رمضان فلم نكن نشعر بها ، لأن الناس لا يعرفون قيم النعم إلا عند فقدها ، يكون الطعام أمامنا فلا نحس الشوق إليه ، فإذا رأيناه في رمضان قبيل الإفطار أحسسنا إليه بمثل شوق المجنون إلى ليلاه ، بل إن أشواق مجانين الأرض إلى ليْلَيَاتهم ، لا تعدل كلها شوقنا إلى كأس الليمون في أيام الصيف من رمضان أو صحن الفول المدمس ، ولو خيّرنا لقلنا : هاتوا رغيفا وأوقية لحم وخذوا كل معشوقة في الدنيا وكذلك الناس . 

كل أولا لتبقى أنت ، ثم اعشق وأحبَّ ليبقى هذا النسل الطاهر ، نسل أبينا الشيخ آدم . 

ويمضي الرجال إلى المساجد ، ولست أنسى قط ، روعة هذا النشيد الخالد لما سمعته أول مرة ، تهدر به أشداق عشرة آلاف رجل في الأموي ، عشرة آلاف جندي من جنود الإسلام ، يهتفون بالنشيد الذي لم تحمل أمواج الأثير من يوم خلق الكون ، نشيدا أروع روعة ، ولا أعظم في النفس أثرا ، النشيد الذي حمله جنود الإسلام ، إلا كل أرض في الأرض ، وزلزلوا به كل حصن ، وظفروا به في كل معركة : 

الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله . 
الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 

( الله أكبر ) دائما ، المؤذن ينادي ( الله أكبر ) والناس يهتفون يوم العيد ( الله أكبر ) ، والخطيب يرج اعواد المنبر بـ ( الله أكبر ) . 

ليعلم المسلم ، أنا إن كان مع الله ، فلا يخشى في الحق أحدا مهما كان كبيرا لأن ( الله أكبر ) . 

لقد رسخت هذه الصورة في نفسي ، فلم يزدها كر الأيام إلا وضوحا وجلاء . 

ولم يزحمها إلا الصورة التي رأيتها في باكستان مرة ، وفي أندنوسية مرة ، صورة صلاة العيد ، كما هي في الإسلام . والإسلام قد قرر احتماعات يومية دورية ، لكل حي من الأحياء ، هي صلاة الجماعة ، يتفقد فيها الغائب ، ويساعد الضعيف ، ويتعاون الناس فيها على كل ما فيه الخير . واجتماعا أسبوعيا أكبر ، هو صلاة الجمعة . واجتماعا سنويا للبلد كله هو صلاة العيد . والمؤتمر السنوي الإسلامي العام ، وهو الحج . 

ففقدنا روح هذه الاجتماعات ، كما فقدنا الروح في عبداتنا كلها . فلم يبق إلا مظاهرها . 

ولو شهدت معي صلاة العيد ، في ساحة كمبير ، وقد اجتمعا أهل جاكرتا فيها ، جاكرتا البلدة التي يعيش فيها أكثر من ثلاثة ملايين مسلم مسلم ، أو لو شهدت الصلاة في ساحة قصر الحاكم العام في كراتشي ، وقد أمّ بالناس الملك سعود ، كلا بل عبد الله سعود بن عبد العزيز ، فما في الصلاة ملك ولا مملوك ، ولا أمير ولا أجير ، يقرأ قراءة خاشع متبتل ، ويضع رأسه على الأرض هو وأصغر عامل في كراتشي ، لشهدت عجبا ، لا توصف روعته ، ولا يصور جلاله . 

::: 

وكنا بعض الصلاة تمشي إلى المقابر ، لقد أدينا بالصلاة حق الله ، وجئنا نؤدي بهذه الزيارة حق الوفاء للأسلاف . وكنت ترى تربة ( الدحداح ) وقد لبست القبور فيها من الآس حلة خضراء ، وانتشر فيها البنات والصبيان بثيابهم الملونة ، كنت أراها كأنها بستان لمسته بسحرها أيدي الربيع . 

ثم يعود الناس إلى دورهم ليفطروا مع الأهل ، ويأكلوا السكاكر . ثم يدوروت يتزاورون ، ويأكلون في كل دار ( معمولة ) أو ( تويتة ) فلا ينقضي العيد ، حتى يصابوا جميعا بسوء الهضم ، والتهاب الأمعاء ، وتروج سوق ( زيت الخروع ) و ( الهندي شعير ) ولم يكن ( الأنتروفيوفورم ) ولا ( الستوفارسول ) وهذه العشرات من العقاقير . 

عفوا يا سادة لقد استغرقت في ذكرياتي ، فلم أنتبه إلى أن الكلام قد طال ، وجاوز وقت المقال ، ولا تزال في النفس أشياء وأشياء ، وأنا لم أعرض من الصورة إلا جانبا منها ، عرضته كما هو بمكا كان فيه من خير وما كان فيه من شر ، كنت فيه وصافا ولم أكن ناقدا ، ولا مفتيا . 

انتهى من كتابه دمشق رحم الله الشيخ وأعاد لنا الشام كما عرفها لنا الشيخ


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (26 يناير 2009)

قد كنت سلمت عليك تسليم المسافر، فأما اليوم فعليك السلام يا سورية تسليم المفارق، ولا يعود إليك رومي أبدا إلا خائفا ...

سلام عليك يا سورية سلام مودع لا يلقاك بعد هذا اليوم أبداً ...



بهذه العبارات ودّع هرقل سوريا ، عندما انهزمت جيوش الروم وفتح المسلمون سوريا .


ومن لا يحبك يا دمشق ...


----------



## ENG. AHMED80 (26 يناير 2009)

دمشق الحبيبة تظل في قلوبنا نعشقها ونحبها 
نشتاق لها ونتغزل بها 
اهديكم هذه القصيدة التي الفها صديق لي كنا نجلس فوق صخرة في قريتي الرائعة بريف دمشق حيث الهواء العليل والسماء الصافية والتين اللذيذ والرمان ولغة السيد المسيح على ارتفاع 1600 م عن سطح البحر 



درّة الـشـرق



اخـلـع نعـالَـك تـشـريـفـاَ و تـنـزيـهـا ..........و اخـفـض جـنـاحـك لا فخـراَ و لا تيها

و احـنـي جـبـيـنَك إجـلالاَ و تـكـرمـةً ………. و ادخـل إليهـا فـمـا أدراك مـا فـيـهـا

هذي دمـشـق و كـلّ الـكـون يعرفـهـا ………. شـابَ الزمـان و ما شـابت نواصيهـا

هذي دمشق و فوق الأرض قد خُلِقتْ ………. شـمـسَ المدائـن تـزهـو في أعـاليهـا

هذي دمشق و في الأهوال قد عبرتْ ………. تـمشـي الهُـوينى و عـيـن اللهِ تحميها

تمشي دمـشـقُ فلا الأمـجـاد تدركـهـا . ... . .. ...نـور الـقـداسـة يسـعى بـيـن أيـديـهـا

فهْي البشارةُ مـن هادي الورى سطعت ………سُـلَّ الـكـتـابُ فـأوفَـتْ وعـدَ هـاديها

رأسَ الـحـسـيـنِ أيا رأساً بـلا جـسـدٍ ………. تـبـكـي دمـشـقُ فـأنـهــارٌ مــآقــيـهــا

قـم يـا بـلالٌ فـإنّ الــقـدسَ مـوعــدُنـا ………. اللهُ أكــبــرُ أرسِـــلْـهـــا نـلـبّــيــهـــا

نـادِ صـلاحــاً كأن الــفــتــحَ أتـعـبَــه ………. إذ نـام فيها قـريـر الـعـيـن هـانـيـهـا

أمّ الـحـضـارة و الــدنـيــا تـبـجّـلـهــا........... فـيهـا الـجـلالـةٌ في أسـمى مـعـانـيـهـا

يـا قـصةَ الـمـجـد و الـتـاريـخُ يكتبها ………. بالـعـزِّ نـقـرؤها بالـفـخـرِ نـحـكـيـهـا

يا وردةَ الـشّـام يهفو عـطـرُهـا ألـقـاً ………. في الـقـلـبِ نـزرعـهـا بالدّم نـرويـهـا

يا درةَ الـشـرق يا أنـشـودةً عَـزَفــتْ ………. لـحـنَ الأصالـةِ يشـدو فـي قـوافـيـهـا

يا جـنـةَ الـحـسـنِ و الأرواح تعشقها ………. وردٌ و رَوحٌ و ريـحـانٌ مـبـانــيــهــا

في كلِّ بابٍ من الأبوابِ قد سُـطِرتْ ………. آيُ الـبـهــاء و ســبـعٌ من مـثـانـيـهـا

ماذا أقـول و مـا الأفـكـار تســعـفـني ………. يا ويـح شِـعري فكيف الحـقَّ أوفيهـا

هذي بـيـوتي - و إن قَـلَّـتْ بِـعِـدَّتـِهـا- ………. تـشـدو دمـشـقَ, فما الآلافُ تكفيهـا


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (26 يناير 2009)

اول مرة بقرأ الموضوع ............قشعر بدني يامعلم
وفتأتلي جروحاتي

يا شام، إن جراحي لا ضفاف لها
فمسحي عن جبيني الحزن والتعبا
وأرجعيني إلى أسـوار مدرسـتي 
وأرجعي الحبر والطبشور والكتبا
تلك الزواريب كم كنزٍ طمرت بها
وكم تركت عليها ذكريات صـبا
وكم رسمت على جدرانها صـوراً
وكم كسرت على أدراجـها لعبا

نزار قباني


----------



## حسان2 (27 يناير 2009)

*وما أدراك ما الوطن بالنسبة للسوريين*

*
سورية هي تلك الرغبة التي تعتريك لتناول كأس شاي 
وأنت تأكل الجبنة البيضاء البلدية،

وذاك الخمول الذي يدفعك بعد وجبة الغذاء
الدسمة إلى قيلولة غالية، 


هي ذاك المزيج الفوضوي الذي يجري في شوارع العاصمة، 
من آلاف السيارات والبشر المختلطة لا وفق منظومة معقدة 
تستطيع أن تدركها أو تفهم آلية عملها....
ولكنها في النهاية تعمل، تمتزج، تتحرك، وتنفصل
وتتلاشى الحركة في الشوارع لتبدأ الحياة في المنازل 
التي تحب السهر،


وتبقى البيوت المتراكمة المتسلقة جبل قاسيون مضاءة حتى 
يطفئوها الفجر 
الذي يعلنه صوت الآذان..

سورية هي فيروز في الصباح.. و (سيرة الحب) في ليل دمشقي
طويل..
أو موال شجي عتيق على أنغام قد حلبي 

سورية.. نشرة الأخبار بين عشق الرجال وكره النساء،
هي السياسة التي ندمنها دون أن نتعاطها 


هي حب مراهق لبنت الجيران

..

وقصص البيوت التي تناقلناها ، هي وجوه الناس التي ألفناها 


سورية هي جلسة حول أركيلة ،

' بحرة ' في دار قديم تجمعنا ' قرقعة '



سورية هي طبخة شاكرية على مائدة كريم دعا إليها كل الجيران، 
مسيحي ومسلم الكل يحمدون الله على النعمة ويدعون أن 
يحفظها من الزوال .

سورية هي نزعة طفل للتسرب إلى الشارع واللعب مع أولاد
الجيران، 

هي رائحة طبيخ تفوح عند باب كل دار وقت الغذاء ..
وجلسة دافئة لأفراد العائلة حول مدفأة المازوت في ليلة 
باردة

سورية هي الحارة والأصحاب،

المدرسة والطريق الذي تسكعناه مئات المرات ،

هي الطاولة التي درسنا عليها والغرفة التي تشاركنا بها 
إخوة وأخوات، 

هي همومنا الصغيرة التي كبرت وأحلامنا الكبيرة التي 
تضاءلت،

سورية هي
الحب القديم، هي القلب الذي خفق في صدورنا أول مرة ، 

هي الغيرة التي اشتعلت على فتاتنا تضحك لرفيق لتترك في 
النفس حرق لذيذ ..

هي حلاوة اللقاء الذي كان وربما لن يتكرر،

هي الحياة التي انتزعناها من عمر مضى واحتفظنا بها مجرد
ذكريات ..

هي ضحك، بكاء، مئات الكلمات، أحاديث وصور تبعثرت في 
ذاكرتنا 
يستحضرها الحنين ويحفظها الشوق ونحن نعرف بأنه لا أمل 
لنا في اللقاء ..،

سورية هي الحبيب الذي هجرناه ولم نستطع أن نعشق
سواه،

سورية هي الماضي الذي منه ولدنا 
وعلينا أن نحرص لكي يكون المستقبل الذي يحيا أولادنا 
فيه 

سورية كلمة عندما نسمعها، تشتعل قلوبنا بالمحبة، وتدمع 
عيوننا الحائرة فرحا وحزنا،

وتتلعثم ألسنتنا مثل مراهق يريد أن يبوح لفتاته بكلمة 
أحبك


*​


----------



## حسان2 (28 يناير 2009)

*تعرف على الشام*

*الشام كلمة سريانية تعود إلى سام بن نوح الذي استوطن تلك البلاد بعد الطوفان. هذه الأرض تشمل اليوم سوريا (الأصل سيريا أي بلد السريان) و لبنان و فلسطين و الأردن. حكم الساميون الشام منذ عهد نوح إلى اليوم، و عرف عنهم شدة البأس في القتال و حب السفر و سرعة التعلم. و ظلت لغتهم السريانية -بفضل الآراميون و الفينيقيون- اللغة العالمية (أي كالإنكليزية اليوم) سبعة عشرة قرون من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد إلى القرن السابع الميلادي، و لا يعرف أية لغة أخرى دامت كل ذاك العهد. و اخترعو لها أبجدية أصبحت أساس أبجديات العالم كله. و قد عرف عن أهل الشام تمسكهم الشديد بلغتهم السريانية حتى إذا جاء الإسلام رحبو به بشدة و ساعدو العرب ضد الروم، ثم أنهم تحولو جميعاً إلى الإسلام في سنين قليلة و استبدلو لغتهم السريانية بالغة العربية فسادت اللغة العربية على سائر اللغات الأخرى لعدة قرون. و من المشهور في التاريخ ما كان من الاستقبال الحافل الذي استقبل به أهلُ الشام عمرَ و ما كان من أن سموه "الفاروق" و هي كلمة سريانيةٌ تعني "المنقذ". لذلك وجد الإسلام بيئة خصبة في تلك المناطق خاصة بالشام حيث بلغت العصبية الإسلامية تحت حكم بني أمية ذروتها. 
و لم يمض 26 سنة على فتح دمشق حتى أصبحت عاصمة للخلافة الإسلامية. و كان أهل الشام أشجع الناس في القتال و من حاز على ولائهم فاز فكانو سبب سيادة بني أمية فذلك سبب قول علي (ر) لشيعته من الفرس و أهل العراق: "من فاز بكم فاز بالسهم الأخيب" و قوله "و الله! لوددت لو أني أقدر أن أصرفكم صرف الدينار بالدراهم عشرة منكم برجل من أهل الشام!". و لم ينجو بلد من الفتن التي تلت مقتل عثمان إلا الشام فكان ذلك قول رسول الله (ص): " ألا و إٍن الإيمان حين تقع الفتن بالشام". على أنه لمّا مات يزيد و رفض ابنه معاوية الثاني أن يستلم الحكم بايعت البلدان عبد الله بن الزبير (ر) حتى إذا مات معاوية و اتى من بعده مروان بن الحكم (ر) لم يبقى من البلدان أحد لم يبايع ابن الزبير (ر) إلا جزءً من الشام فالتقى جيش الشام مع جيش يفوقه أضعافاً مضاعفة قرب دمشق فانتصر أهل الشام و لم تمض إلا سنين قليلة حتى حكمو سائر الأقطار الإسلامية. ثم قامو بالفتوحات العظيمة و امتدت دولتهم من غرب الصين إلى أواسط فرنسا (أي أكبر دولة شهدها التاريخ حتى ذلك الوقت) دون أن تضعف سيطرة الخلافة في دمشق على الأطراف و ظل الإسلام نقياً من الحركات الراغبة في تحريفه على أنه ما إن انهارت الدولة الأموية و بدأت الدولة العباسية حتى عادت العصبية الشعوبية و اشتدت و كثرت الحركات الهدامة كالزنادقة و الشعوبية و الرافضية …إلخ، و ضعفت الدولة و أخذت تتفتت حتى في زمن الخلفاء الأقوياء كالرشيد. 
و قد خرج من الشام الكثير من الفقهاء و المحدثين الكبار أمثال عمر بن عبد العزيز و الإمام النووي و شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة و العلامة ابن كثير و كثيرٌ من أمثالهم. كما قد وعد الله تعالى و وعده الحق بأن طائفة من تلك الأمة باقية على الحق منتصرة في دمشق و القدس حتى مجيء الساعة و يسمون بالأبدال كلما مات منهم أحدٌ أبدله الله بآخر. و أخبرنا الحبيب المصطفى (عليه الصلاة و السلام) أن الخلافة ستعود إلى دمشق و سيحكم المهدي (محمد بن عبد الله) منها و يقود العرب للنصر على الروم في حرب ضروس عظيمة تسمى الملحمة الكبرى لم يشهد التاريخ مثلها أبداً. ثم ينزل المسيح (ع) على المنارة البيضاء شرقي دمشق فيكسر الصليب و يقتل المسيح الدجال (أي مهدي الروافض) و يدعو للإسلام فيؤمن له من في الأرض جميعاً. و لولا فضل الشام في الإسلام لما خصها الله بكل هذا. 
________________________________________
و فيما يلي غيضٌ من فيضٍ فيما ورد عن الشام في الآيات و الأحاديث الشريفة: 
قال أكثر المفسرين في قوله تعالى: {المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله} أن البركة تشمل بلاد الشام بأكملها بدليل قول رسول الله (ص): "إن الله تعالى بارك ما بين العريش و الفرات و فلسطين، و خص فلسطين بالتقديس.‏"
‏(رواه ابن عساكر)
و قال كثير من المفسرين في قوله تعالى: {و التين و الزيتون و طور سينين و هذا البلد الأمين}؛ التين بلاد الشام (أي سوريا)، و الزيتون بلاد فلسطين {و طور سينين} الذي كلم الله موسى عليه، {و هذا البلد الأمين} مكة. 
________________________________________
أما عن الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة فقد روى البخاري 
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَنَا فِي شَامِنَا اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَنَا فِي يَمَنِنَا. 
و روى مسلم 
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ قَالَ: "… إِذْ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ فَيَنْزِلُ عِنْدَ الْمَنَارَةِ الْبَيْضَاءِ شَرْقِيَّ دِمَشْقَ بَيْنَ مَهْرُودَتَيْنِ وَاضِعًا كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ مَلَكَيْنِ إِذَا طَأْطَأَ رَأْسَهُ قَطَرَ وَإِذَا رَفَعَهُ تَحَدَّرَ مِنْهُ جُمَانٌ كَاللُّؤْلُؤِ فَلَا يَحِلُّ لِكَافِرٍ يَجِدُ رِيحَ نَفَسِهِ إِلَّا مَاتَ وَنَفَسُهُ يَنْتَهِي حَيْثُ يَنْتَهِي طَرْفُهُ" 
و أغلب الظن أن هذه المنارة هي المنارة البيضاء في الجامع الأموي. و الحديث يؤكد على أن عاصمة المهدي ستكون في دمشق بإذن الله. 
________________________________________
و روى أبو داوود 
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ قَالَ إِنَّ فُسْطَاطَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَوْمَ الْمَلْحَمَةِ بِالْغُوطَةِ إِلَى جَانِبِ مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا دِمَشْقُ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَدَائِنِ الشَّامِ. [و الغوطة هي البساتين المحيطة بدمشق] 
سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ يَقُولُ سَتَكُونُ هِجْرَةٌ بَعْدَ هِجْرَةٍ فَخِيَارُ أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ أَلْزَمُهُمْ مُهَاجَرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَ يَبْقَى فِي الْأَرْضِ شِرَارُ أَهْلِهَا تَلْفِظُهُمْ أَرْضُوهُمْ تَقْذَرُهُمْ نَفْسُ اللَّهِ وَ تَحْشُرُهُمْ النَّارُ مَعَ الْقِرَدَةِ وَ الْخَنَازِيرِ. 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ سَيَصِيرُ الْأَمْرُ إِلَى أَنْ تَكُونُوا جُنُودًا مُجَنَّدَةً جُنْدٌ بِالشَّامِ وَ جُنْدٌ بِالْيَمَنِ وَ جُنْدٌ بِالْعِرَاقِ قَالَ ابْنُ حَوَالَةَ خِرْ لِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَدْرَكْتُ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ عَلَيْكَ بِالشَّامِ فَإِنَّهَا خِيرَةُ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ يَجْتَبِي إِلَيْهَا خِيرَتَهُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ فَأَمَّا إِنْ أَبَيْتُمْ فَعَلَيْكُمْ بِيَمَنِكُمْ وَ اسْقُوا مِنْ غُدُرِكُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَكَّلَ لِي بِالشَّامِ وَ أَهْلِهِ. 
________________________________________
و روى الترمذي 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ إِذَا فَسَدَ أَهْلُ الشَّامِ فَلا خَيْرَ فِيكُمْ لا تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي مَنْصُورِينَ لا يَضُرُّهُمْ مَنْ خَذَلَهُمْ حَتَّى تَقُومَ السَّاعَةُ. 
و عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ قَالَ كُنَّا عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ نُؤَلِّفُ الْقُرْآنَ مِنْ الرِّقَاعِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ طُوبَى لِلشَّامِ فَقُلْنَا لأَيٍّ ذَلِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ لأَنَّ مَلائِكَةَ الرَّحْمَنِ بَاسِطَةٌ أَجْنِحَتَهَا عَلَيْهَا. 
________________________________________
و روى الدارمي 
عَنْ أَبِي فَرْوَةَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ كَعْبَ الْأَحْبَارِ كَيْفَ تَجِدُ نَعْتَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ فَقَالَ كَعْبٌ نَجِدُهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يُولَدُ بِمَكَّةَ وَ يُهَاجِرُ إِلَى طَابَةَ وَ يَكُونُ مُلْكُهُ بِالشَّامِ. 
و يؤيد ذلك ما أخرجه أحمد عن أَبَا أُمَامَةَ قَالَ قُلْتُ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ مَا كَانَ أَوَّلُ بَدْءِ أَمْرِكَ قَالَ دَعْوَةُ أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَبُشْرَى عِيسَى وَرَأَتْ أُمِّي أَنَّهُ يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا نُورٌ أَضَاءَتْ مِنْهَا قُصُورُ الشَّامِ. 
و أخرج ابن ماجة و الحاكم و صححه و ابن عساكر عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول: "إِذَا وَقَعَتِ الْمَلاحِمُ خرج بَعْثٌ مِنَ الْمَوَالِي من دِمَشْق هُمْ أَكْرَمُ الْعَرَبِ فَرَسًا وَ أَجْوَدُهُم سِلاحاً يُؤَيِّدُ اللَّهُ بِهِمُ هذا الدِّينَ". 
و أخرج السيوطي و الطبراني أن رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ قَال: 
عَقْرُ دارِ الإسلامِ بالشام. 
________________________________________
و أخرج أحمد في مسنده: 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ إِذَا فَسَدَ أَهْلُ الشَّامِ فَلا خَيْرَ فِيكُمْ وَ لا يَزَالُ أُنَاسٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي مَنْصُورِينَ لا يُبَالُونَ مَنْ خَذَلَهُمْ حَتَّى تَقُومَ السَّاعَةُ. 
لا تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي ظَاهِرِينَ عَلَى النَّاسِ يَرْفَعُ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَ أَقْوَامٍ فَيُقَاتِلُونَهُمْ وَ يَرْزُقُهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَ هُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ أَلا إِنَّ عُقْرَ دَارِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الشَّامُ وَ الْخَيْلُ مَعْقُودٌ فِي نَوَاصِيهَا الْخَيْرُ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ. 
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ابْنِ حَوَالَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ قَالَ سَيَكُونُ جُنْدٌ بِالشَّامِ وَجُنْدٌ بِالْيَمَنِ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ فَخِرْ لِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ عَلَيْكَ بِالشَّامِ عَلَيْكَ بِالشَّامِ ثَلاثًا عَلَيْكَ بِالشَّامِ فَمَنْ أَبَى فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِيَمَنِهِ وَ لْيَسْقِ مِنْ غُدُرِهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى قَدْ تَكَفَّلَ لِي بِالشَّامِ وَ أَهْلِهِ قَالَ أَبُو النَّضْرِ مَرَّتَيْنِ فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِيَمَنِهِ. 
سَيَكُونُ جُنْدٌ بِالشَّامِ وَ جُنْدٌ بِالْيَمَنِ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ فَخِرْ لِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ عَلَيْكَ بِالشَّامِ عَلَيْكَ بِالشَّامِ ثَلاثًا عَلَيْكَ بِالشَّامِ فَمَنْ أَبَى فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِيَمَنِهِ وَ لْيَسْقِ مِنْ غُدُرِهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى قَدْ تَكَفَّلَ لِي بِالشَّامِ وَ أَهْلِهِ قَالَ أَبُو النَّضْرِ مَرَّتَيْنِ فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِيَمَنِهِ. 
ذُكِرَ أَهْلُ الشَّامِ عِنْدَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَ هُوَ بِالْعِرَاقِ فَقَالُوا الْعَنْهُمْ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَالَ لا إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ يَقُولُ الْأَبْدَالُ يَكُونُونَ بِالشَّامِ وَ هُمْ أَرْبَعُونَ رَجُلًا كُلَّمَا مَاتَ رَجُلٌ أَبْدَلَ اللَّهُ مَكَانَهُ رَجُلاًً يُسْقَى بِهِمْ الْغَيْثُ وَ يُنْتَصَرُ بِهِمْ عَلَى الْأَعْدَاءِ وَ يُصْرَفُ عَنْ أَهْلِ الشَّامِ بِهِمْ الْعَذَابُ. 
و في سند هذا الحديث ضعف. و قد سألت عنه محدث الشام الشيخ عبد القادر الأرنؤوط فأخبرني أنه ليس للأبدال عدد محدد و إنما لا يعلم عددهم إلا الله. 
وأخرج أحمد أيضاً: 
أَنَّ أَبَا ذَرٍّ الْغِفَارِيَّ كَانَ يَخْدُمُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ فَإِذَا فَرَغَ مِنْ خِدْمَتِهِ آوَى إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ فَكَانَ هُوَ بَيْتُهُ يَضْطَجِعُ فِيهِ فَدَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ الْمَسْجِدَ لَيْلَةً فَوَجَدَ أَبَا ذَرٍّ نَائِمًا مُنْجَدِلاً فِي الْمَسْجِدِ فَنَكَتَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ بِرِجْلِهِ حَتَّى اسْتَوَى جَالِسًا فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ أَلا أَرَاكَ نَائِمًا قَالَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَأَيْنَ أَنَامُ هَلْ لِي مِنْ بَيْتٍ غَيْرُهُ فَجَلَسَ إِلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ فَقَالَ لَهُ كَيْفَ أَنْتَ إِذَا أَخْرَجُوكَ مِنْهُ قَالَ إِذَنْ أَلْحَقَ بِالشَّامِ فَإِنَّ الشَّامَ أَرْضُ الْهِجْرَةِ وَأَرْضُ الْمَحْشَرِ وَأَرْضُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ فَأَكُونُ رَجُلًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا قَالَ لَهُ كَيْفَ أَنْتَ إِذَا أَخْرَجُوكَ مِنَ الشَّامِ قَالَ إِذَنْ أَرْجِعَ إِلَيْهِ فَيَكُونَ هُوَ بَيْتِي وَمَنْزِلِي قَالَ لَهُ كَيْفَ أَنْتَ إِذَا أَخْرَجُوكَ مِنْهُ الثَّانِيَةَ قَالَ إِذَنْ آخُذَ سَيْفِي فَأُقَاتِلَ عَنِّي حَتَّى أَمُوتَ قَالَ فَكَشَّرَ إِلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ فَأَثْبَتَهُ بِيَدِهِ قَالَ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى خَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ قَالَ بَلَى بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ و سَلَّمَ تَنْقَادُ لَهُمْ حَيْثُ قَادُوكَ وَتَنْسَاقُ لَهُمْ حَيْثُ سَاقُوكَ حَتَّى تَلْقَانِي وَأَنْتَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ. 
[الشام أرض المحشر والمنشر: أي البقعة التي يجمع الناس فيها إلى الحساب، و ينشرون من قبورهم ثم يساقون إليها، و خصت بذلك لأنها الأرض التي قال الله فيها {باركنا فيها للعالمين}، وأكثر الأنبياء بعثوا منها فانتشرت في العالمين شرائعهم، فناسب كونها أرض المحشر و المنشر] 
عن أبي الدرداء قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بينا أنا نائم رأيت عمود الكتاب احتمل من تحت رأسي فظننت أنه مذهوب به فأتبعته بصري فعمد به إلى الشام ألا و إن الإيمان -حين تقع الفتن- بالشام.‏ 
‏رواه أحمد و الطبراني و رجال أحمد رجال الصحيح.
________________________________________
و قد حض رسول الله (ص) أصحابه على الهجرة للشام رغم علمه بكراهيتهم للسكن بها لأن العرب كانت تأنف الزراعة و تحب الرعي، و الشام أرض زراعة و صناعة فكان مما قال: 
عليك بالشام؛ هل تدرون ما يقول الله؟ يا شام! يدي عليك، يا شام! أنت صفوتي من بلادي، أدخل فيك خيرتي من عبادي، أنت سيف نقمتي و سوط عذابي، أنت الأنذر و إليك المحشر، و رأيت ليلة أسري بي عمودا أبيض كأنه لؤلؤة تحمله الملائكة؛ قلت: ما تحملون؟ قالوا: عمود الإسلام، أمرنا أن نضعه بالشام، و بينا أنا نائم رأيت كتابا اختلس من تحت وسادتي فظننت أن الله تخلى من أهل الأرض فأتبعته بصري فإذا هو نور ساطع بين يدي حتى وضع بالشام، فمن أبى أن يلحق بالشام فليلحق بيمنه [أي بلاد اليمن] و ليسق من غُدُرِهِ، فإن الله قد تكفل لي بالشام و أهله. 
*​


----------



## حسان2 (8 فبراير 2009)

*عودة الى دمشق*

بدون تعليق


----------



## anass81 (8 فبراير 2009)

:59:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIVOfSOgiwI


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

غوطة دمشق



ارتبط اسم العاصمة السورية دمشق تاريخياً دائما مع الغوطة 
غوطة دمشق التي كانت دائما تعتبر واحدة من الفردوسات و الجنات من جنات العالم القديم الأربعة ، فهي تتميز بسحر و جمال خلاب , و هي تحيط بالمدينة , فغوطة دمشق هي مصدر الحياة و مكان الراحة و الهدوء و الاستجمام لسكان دمشق طوال تاريخها .














وهي تحيط بدمشق من الشرق والغرب والجنوب , و تتبع المدينة وريفها .
وتبدأ الغوطة الغربية والجنوبية من منطقة خانق الربوة فالمزة وداريا إلى صحنايا والأشرفية ثم سبينة 
أما الغوطة الشرقية ومركزها دوما، ويتبعها من النواحي، ببيلا وجرمانا وكفر بطنا والمليحة وعربين. 
ويتبع الغوطة مواقع وتلال أثرية هي :
تل الصالحية وتقع شرق دمشق على بعد 15كم وفيه آثار من العصر الحجري القديم ,
وتل أسود ويقع إلى الشرق من المطار وفيه آثار من العصر الحجري القديم والوسيط ، 
وتل أبو سودة على المرج ، 
وتل العظم في حوش الريحانة، وآثار في جسرين، وفي عين ترما. 

وفي الغوطة عدد من المزارات و الأماكن الدينية : كمقام السيدة زينب، ومقام إبراهيم الخليل في برزة , وفي ببيلا مسجد المقداد بن الأسود، وفي المعضمية مزار باسم عبد الرحمن بن عوف . 


وتشتهر الغوطة بالزراعة ، وهي أكثف المناطق الزراعية في الريف السوري ، وتروى من فروع نهر بردى , لذا هي معروفة بتربتها الخصبة ، و هناك الكثير من المزارع الخضراء التي تزرع و تنتج أفضل المنتجات الزراعية و الأشجار المثمرة والخضار الصيفية والقمح و كذلك تزرع الأشجار الجميلة المعمرة في البساتين 


























صور من طريق غوطة دمشق 



















سكان الغوطة قد ورثوا أسرار الزراعة ومبادئها من آبائهم . 
كما أنهم ورثوا عن مصالحها في تربية المواشي لا سيما الأبقار والماشية ، وبعضهم ابتكر أساليب جديدة لصنع العطور والمنسوجات .
ولكن التوسع في الهجرة والحضارة أدى إلى تراجع و نقص عدد المزارع والقرى.







غوطة دمشق تنعم بالسلام والأمن و الأجواء الجميلة و الهادئة ، فضلا عن وفرة المياه. 
إن طولها نحو20 كم وعرضها ما بين 12 – 15كم بما فيها مدينة دمشق.

























































من سلسلة موضوع:
مدينة دمشق ... توثيق لحضارة إسلامية عظيمة .. شارك معنا ‏(



12345 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 


مع تحيــــــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## حسان2 (26 مارس 2009)

*بدون تعليق*

* مساء الخير أو صباح الخير.. أو ربما من الأفضل أن أقول أسعد الله أوقاتك فأنا لا أعرف متى ستصلك رسالتي و لا متى ستقرأها بل حتى لا أعرف إن كنت ستقرأها أصلاً و لا أعرف لماذا قررت أن أكتب لك اليوم بعد كل هذه القطيعة التي كانت بيننا.....




ربما أخطأت بحقك و ربما أنت من أخطأ و لكني أعرف تماماً أننا لم نتحدث منذ وقت طويل و أنك ربما تستغرب رسالتي هذه التي ستعتقد أنها مجرد Junk Mail أو Spam إلا أنها ليست كذلك بل هي رسالة موجهة لك أنت.. صحيح أني لا أعرف اسمك أو ربما أخلطه مع عشرات الأسماء الأخرى إلا أني أعرف عنك الكثير من الأمور التي ستستغرب ورودها في رسالة قذفتها الأمواج الإلكترونية إلى شاطئ حاسبك.......


لست هنا لأعاتبك أو ألومك فما حصل قد حصل.. صدقني لا فائدة من العتاب الآن فالحياة قصيرة و لا شيء فيها يستحق أن نحزن لأجله.. 

كيف حالك هذه الايام؟؟ أتراك لازلت تذكرني؟؟

أتريد أن تسأل عن أخباري؟؟ أحقاً تريد أن تعرفها؟؟

صدقني لا أعرف من أين أبدأ..

لا أعرف من الذي تغير أنت أم أنا أم كلانا معاً.. لكن بالتأكيد هناك الكثير من الأمور التي تغيرت...

أظن أنك سمعت عن غلاء الأسعار و كم باتت الحياة مكلفة و مرهقة أليس كذلك؟؟ نعم أنت محق.. كل شيء أصبح غالياً.. أتريد حقاً أن نتحدث عن الغلاء الذي سمع به الجميع؟؟ صدقني لقد صرخنا كثيراً كما صرخت أنت من قبل و لكن كالعادة لم يسمعنا أحد.. أتريد أن تصرخ معنا في المرة المقبلة؟؟ معك حق ما الفائدة؟؟

منذ فترة وصلت مجموعة من الباصات الجديدة.. أسمعت بها؟؟

نعم.. باصات خضراء صينية جديدة بمقاعد صفراء لازالت حتى اليوم خالية من الخربشات و ذكريات الركاب.. ...

أتذكر باصات النقل الداخلي القديمة التي كنت تركبها؟؟ أتذكر لونها الأخضر الداكن؟؟ أتذكر رائحة مقاعدها و كيف قام البعض بتمزيقها لا لشيء إلا حباً للأذية تطبيقاً للمثل القائل: 'سألوا القاق ليش بتسرق الصابون؟؟ جاوبهم: الأذى طبع'..

أتذكر كيف كنت تنحشر في السرفيس مع عشرات البشر الآخرين و كيف كان ينطلق السائق برعونة فتشعر بنفسك و كأنك كوكتيل فواكه في خلاط مولينكس؟؟ أتذكر سائق التاكسي الذي تشاجرت معه لأنه رفض أن يشغل العداد؟؟ لابد أنك تضحك على نفسك حين تذكر تلك الأيام..

الشوارع لم تتغير كثيراً فمرآب ساحة المواصلات لم ينتهي بعد و ساحة العباسيين لم تنتهي بعد أما ساحة الأمويين فبين الحين و الآخر يقومون بحفرها أو حفر ما حولها لتذكيرك أن أن دوام الحال من المحال فهاهم اليوم يحفرون نفقاً جديداً ما بين منطقة كيوان و حديقة تشرين و الله وحده يعلم متى سينتهي..

حارات الشام القديمة لم تتغير كثيراً.. لازالت البيوت موجودة و أبوابها مفتوحة إلا أنها أصبحت أكثر فخامة و أناقة حيث أنها باتت مطاعماً اليوم و بت تجد بين المطعم و المطعم مطعماً آخر.. قهوة النوفرة لازالت على حالها و كرسي الحكواتي لازال موجوداً و رائحة المعسل و التنباك لا تزال تعبق في المكان و كاسة الشاي الخمير لازالت هي ذاتها إلا أني لم أعد أذكر كم كان سعرها يوم التقينا هناك آخر مرة.. أتراك تذكر؟؟ أتذكر وجه النادل؟؟ أم أنه ككل الوجوه الأخرى التي مسحتها الأيام من ذاكرتك؟؟


أتذكر سوق الحميدية كم كان يبدو طويلاً طويلاً و كم كان مزدحماً؟؟ أتذكر الأصوات التي كانت تصدر من محل بكداش حين يضرب العامل البوظة بالقشطة و الفستق باستعمال الذراع الخشبية الكبيرة؟؟ أتذكر الأذان الصادر عن مآذن الأموي و مئات الحمائم تحوم حوله و تلعب في باحته بحرية؟؟ أتذكر زينة الميلاد و رأس السنة في باب توما و القصاع و التي كانت تبهرك بجمالها؟؟ أتذكر بوز الجدي في سوق الشيخ محي الدين و طعم الفول و الفتة بسمنة؟؟ أتراك تذكر الشاورما في الميدان و كيف تناولت القشة ذات يوم في أحد المحلات هناك مع أصدقائك ثم أكلت كنافة نابلسية رغم أن الساعة كانت تشير إلى الثانية فجراً؟؟ ألازلت تحب (القباقيب على سكر) التي كانت تشتريها والدتك من البزورية؟؟ ألازلت تذكر (البراغي) و (السوس) و رائحة الملبس يخرج ساخناً من محل السيوفي و والدتك تبحث عن الملبسة ذات اللوزة الكبيرة و القشرة الرقيقة و أنت تغمض عينيك و تشم رائحة التوابل و السكاكر و الشموع و عشرات الزيوت؟؟ أتذكر حين ذهبت إلى حمام السوق مع أصدقائك ظهراً و لم تخرج منه إلا بعد منتصف الليل لتجد سوق البزورية و مدحت باشا خالياً لا تسمع فيه سوى وقع أقدامكم و كيف اتجهتم بعدها لتناول 'الدوندرما' في المناخلية قبل أن تكتشفوا أن لا شيء يشبه سندويشات السجق و البصطرما التي ذهبتم لتناولها عند سيروب في الصالحية مع كاسة لبن عيران؟؟ ألازلت تذكر طعم الفول صباح يوم الجمعة و المعروك و الناعم في رمضان و معمول العيد؟؟


هذا المساء كانت المهاجرين مزدحمة كعادتها و بائع الفلافل لايزال على حاله و عشرات الناس على جانبي الطريق و بائع الذرة في ساحة الجسر الأبيض و كشك المجلات و نزلة الطلياني وصولاً إلى ساحة عرنوس، شارع الحمراء و طريق الصالحية.. كل شيء على حالة وحدها أسماء المحلات التجارية تغيرت أما عربات الفول و الذرة و دراجة بائع التمرية فلازالت على حالها.. حتى بائع العوامة في مصلبة الشعلان لازال على حاله يلقي بقطع العجين في قدر الزيت لتخرج كرات من ذهب..

قاسيون ذلك العاشق الدمشقي لايزال في مكانه شامخاً يتأمل دمشق طوال الوقت و يهديها آلاف قصائد الغزل كل ليلة بالرغم من كل الطفيليات التي نمت على ظهره من استغلاليين رأسمالهم طاولة و كرسي من البلاستيك و علبة محارم..


أذكر أنه كان يوجد هناك صورة لك و أنت في بلودان أيام الثلج.. كنت تبدو في الصورة و أنت تحمل كرة ثلج تهم برميها على أحد أولاد خالتك.. و ربما كان هناك صورة أخرى لك في بلودان أيضاً و لكن أيام الصيف و أنت تتناول طعامك في مورا.. لست متأكدة.. و لكني متأكدة من أنك كنت تحب سهل الزبداني و أنك في يوم ما اشتريت بنطلون جينز تهريب من أحد المحلات في مضايا و أذكر أنك ذات يوم شربت من نبعة الماء في بقين و أن الماء يومها كان بارداً و منعشاً و أنك تمنيت لو أنك تظل تغب و تغب من ماء النبعة إلى الأبد

أتسألني عن الغوطة و بردى؟؟ الغوطة امتلأت بالمطاعم و المقاهي بدءاً من تلك الشعبية و انتهاءً بمطاعم الخمس نجوم و مع هذا فلازالت تحمل في ذاكرتها عبق 'السيارين' أيام الربيع و رائحة زهر المشمش و الكرز.. لازالت تحمل في ذاكرتها كما تحمل أنت في ذاكرتك صورة والدك جالساً على الأرض يلعب الطاولة مع عمك و والدتك تحضر السلطة بينما تقطع عمتك البطاطا لتعد البطاطا المقلية في حين تصر جدتك على أن تستلم مهمة شك اللحمة على الأسياخ لتباشر بشيها بمساعدة زوجة عمك و ابن عمك الأكبر في حين يجلس جدك على الكرسي يدخن النرجيلة و يتأملك و أنت تلعب مع إخوتك و أولاد عمك و عمتك..

بردى؟؟ أعرفه.. و أعرف كيف كنت تصر على نزع حذائك و الخوض في مياهه الباردة و أعرف كم مرة أنبتك والدتك لأنك أضعت حذائك الذي جرفه النهر و أعرف كم كانت تصبح البطيخة باردة و لذيذة حين كان يضعها والدك في النهر.. نعم أذكر كل هذا كما تذكره أنت و لكن ما لا تعرفه هو أن بردى لم يعد نهراً.. بل هو اليوم مجرد صورة في ذاكرتك و ذاكرتي..


منذ بضعة أشهر صدرت نتائج الثانوية العامة و من ثم تلتها نتائج المفاضلة و اليوم فتحت الجامعات أبوابها....

أتذكر يوم حصلت على نتيجة الثانوية العامة؟؟ أتذكر كم كنت متوتراً يوم صدور النتائج و كم طرت فرحاً بنجاحك؟؟ أتذكر كم رن الهاتف في ذلك اليوم و كيف وزعت والدتك شراب التوت الشامي و كيف دمعت عينا والدك بعد أن صدرت المفاضلة و انتسبت إلى الجامعة؟؟ أتذكر ماذا كانت هديتك في ذلك اليوم؟؟ أم أنك تخلط بينها و بين هدية تخرجك؟؟


كم مرت الأيام بسرعة.. أيام الجامعة مرت كلمح البصر.. حالها كحال أيام الثانوية....

أتذكر كم مرة تسلقت سور المدرسة؟؟ أتذكر أستاذ الرياضيات و كيف كان أحد أصدقائك في الصف يجيد تقليده؟؟ أتذكر الصوبيا التي لم تكن تشم رائحة المازوت طوال الشتاء و كيف كنتم تنحشرون في غرفة صف ضيقة و كيف كنت تتشارك سندويشاتك مع زميلك في المقعد؟؟ أتذكر كم كان طعم كاسة الشاي لذيذاً حين كنت تشربها خلسة مع زميلك بينما يكون الأستاذ مشغولاً بالكتابة على السبورة؟؟ ألازلت تذكر زميلك في المقعد؟؟ ألازلت تراه؟؟ أسمعت شيئاً جديداً عنه؟؟


تمثال عدنان المالكي لا يزال يتوسط ساحة المالكي و تمثال يوسف العظمة لا يزال يتوسط ساحة المحافظة و لازالت السيارات تدور حولهم كما تدور كل قصصنا حول البطولة و الأبطال و الرموز.. ألا زلت تذكر هذه القصص أم أنك نسيتها؟؟ ألازالت تعني لك شيئاً؟؟ أم أنها ككل الأشياء التي ما عادت تهمك؟؟

حبيبتك ما هي أخبارها؟؟ متى كانت آخر مرة كتبت لها؟؟ مضى وقت طويل على آخر مرة حدثتني عنها.. أتزوجتما أم أن الأيام قد فرقتكم عن بعضكم كما في كل قصص الحب؟؟ و إن لم تكن قد تزوجتها هي فمن تزوجت؟؟ هل أحببت بعدها من جديد أم أنك تزوجت فقط؟؟ أيعقل أنك لازلت عازباً؟؟ أحياناً أفكر أنك لم تتزوج فقط و إنما رزقت بأولاد أيضاً.. ترى ما هي أسماؤهم؟؟ ما هي أعمارهم و كيف هي ملامحهم و هل أخبرتهم عني؟؟ أم أنك لم تجد الوقت لذلك بعد؟؟ و إن كنت قد أخبرتهم عني فماذا قلت لهم؟؟


أتعلم لازلت أذكر وداعنا في ذلك اليوم.. أذكر كيف أنك كنت تريد أن تبتعد عني بسرعة كي لا تغير رأيك و أنك كنت طوال الوقت تفكر بعيوبي الكثيرة و كل الصدمات التي سببتها لك و أنك كنت تتهرب من النظر نحوي كما كنت تتهرب من النظر في عيني والدتك.. والدتك التي لازالت كل يوم تصلي لأجلك و تدعو الله كي يكون معك.. والدتك التي تنتظر اتصالاتك بفارغ الصبر.. والدتك التي لا زالت تحتفظ بكل صورك و تتذكر صوت بكائك و ضحكتك و نبرة صوتك حين كنت طفلاً.. .....


لازالت رائحة طبخها تملأ المطبخ و ضحكتها حين تضحك تملأ البيت و طعم قهوتها كصوت فيروز كنور الشمس كصوت العصافير كأي طقس من طقوس الصباح و كأن للصباح طقوس لا تكتمل إلا بقهوتها.. لازالت قوية بالرغم من الديسك.. لازالت عنيدة رغم أنها كبرت في السن و لكن مع هذا صدقني لاتزال غصتها بسبب سفرك عالقة في حلقها حتى اليوم.. ...

والدك.. ..

أراه و هو يدعو لك كلما داعب مسبحته بأصابعه.. لازال مهووساً بنشرات الأخبار، لازال يحب لعب الطاولة، لازال يرتدي قبعة من الجوخ في الشتاء، و قبعة قطنية بيضاء أيام الجمعة حين يذهب إلى الجامع، لازال يشتري الجرائد كل صباح و (يتناقر) مع والدتك طوال اليوم و يخاف على أغراضه القديمة إلا أنه بدأ ينسى قليلاً و أصبح يكرر ذات القصة مرات و مرات دون أن ينتبه، لا يزال يذكر القصص التي كان يحكيها لك حين كنت طفلاً و منذ بضعة أيام كان يحكي ذات القصة لابن شقيقتك.. هو سعيد بكونه قد بات جداً و لكنه يفتقدك بكثرة.. ..


أتعلم.. في ذلك اليوم بعد أن أوصلك إلى المطار و بعد أن دس في جيبك الألف دولار التي حتى اليوم لا تعلم من أين استدانها و بعد أن أخبرك أنك صرت رجلاً و طلب منك أن ترفع رأسه و رأس البلد و بعد أن تمت كل مراسم الوداع جلس في مقعد السيارة و بقي صامتاً طوال طريق العودة و ما إن وصل إلى البيت حتى احتجز نفسه في غرفته و راح يبكي كالأطفال.. وحدي أنا رأيته و رأيت دموعه.. وحدي أنا سمعته يدعو لك بالتوفيق و وحدي أنا كنت أعلم كم كان قلبه يتمزق على غيابك مهما كان يتظاهر بالتماسك و القوة و يطلب من والدتك بحزم و شدة أن تتوقف عن البكاء.. وحدي أنا كنت أعلم أن التهاب حنجرته لم يكن بسبب فيروس ما و إنما من كثرة ما جاهد نفسه ليحبس دموعه>>

لازلت أذكر ذلك اليوم بكل تفاصيله...

أذكر حقائبك التي حملت فيها أغراضك و أحلامك و الكثير من ذكرياتك.. أذكر ملابسك التي تفوح منها رائحة الصابون و رائحة بيتكم.. أذكر كم كانت ملابسك مرتبة و مكوية و كيف كوتها شقيقتك في الليلة التي سبقت سفرك و هي بالكاد تراها من كثرة الدموع التي تجمعت في عينيها....

أذكر كم كنت مستعجلاً لتنهي مراسم الوداع و كم كنت مستعجلاً لتختم جواز سفرك و تنهي كل الإجراءات و كيف أطلقت شتيمة حين رأيت موظف المطار يقبض رشوة و كيف اتجهت إلى مدخل الطائرة بسرعة و أنت تتمتم أنك (خلصت من هالقرف) ثم جلست على مقعدك و ربطت حزام الأمان و سمعت صوت المضيفة يعلن موعد اقلاع الطائرة و كيف أنك كنت حتى تلك اللحظة مصراً على أن تتجاهلني و كيف أن الطائرة أقلعت دون أن تنظر نحوي، دون أن تلوح لي و دون أن تقول لي كلمة وداع واحدة و لكني أيضاً رأيتك كيف التفت نحوي قبل أن أختفي تماماً من أمام عينيك و تفصل بيننا السحب و آلاف الكيلومترات و أذكر أني يومها لمحت دموعك و سمعت صوتك و أنت تخبرني أنك تحبني...

نعم.. يومها سمعتك و رأيتك و اليوم أكتب لك لأخبرك أنني أنا أيضاً أحبك و لأقول لك أني ربما ظلمتك، و ربما قسوت عليك و ربما لم أكن كما كنت تتوقع و ربما لم أقدم لك ما كنت تريد و ربما لم أحقق لك ما حققه لك غيري و ربما لم تجد عندي ما وجدته في غيري إلا أنني في نفس الوقت أعرف كم أحببتني و كم كان صعباً عليك فراقي و أعرف أنك بالرغم من كل ما تقوله لازلت تحبني و أنك كلما تنبهت إلى أنك لازلت تحبني تتفاجأ من نفسك و تحاول من جديد أن تتجاهلني و تجد عشرات المبررات لتقنع نفسك أن هجري كان أفضل ما قمت به في حياتك...

اليوم أكتب لك لأنهي هذه القطيعة و لأضع حداً لجدار الصمت الذي بيننا.. أكتب لك لا لأطلب منك العودة و لا لأطلب منك صفحة جديدة و لا لأعاتبك و ألومك على مقاطعتك لي طوال تلك السنوات و إنما لأقول لك سامحني إن أنا أخطأت بحقك و حين تذكرني اذكرني بكل خير..

المرسل: بلدك - دمشق

الزمان: البارحة.. اليوم.. غداً و كل يوم


ملاحظة:

أرسل لك بينما تقرأ هذه الرسالة المزيد و المزيد من إخوتك و أخواتك المتجمهرين على أبواب السفارات فانتظرهم على أبواب المطارات، المعابر و الحدود و لا تنس أن تعطهم نسخة من رسالتي هذه...






*​


----------



## حسان2 (26 أبريل 2009)

*الشام*

*
الشام هي رائحة البن بالبزورية

وعجقة سوق الحميدية

وصلاة العيد بالاموي

وزيارة قصر العظم



هي اكل الدرا المشوي بالروضة

والبوظة عند دامر



هي تلجات بلودان

وزهر الغوطة

وشط اللاذقية

*


*هي سيران الشادروان

والمشاوي بالفيجة

والبطيخة بالنبع

وكرز مضايا وسفرجل الاشرفية وجانرك بسيمة ووادي بردى*​

*هي النومة بارض الديار بعد الشطف

والياسمين والنارنج والكباد





هي شرب مية الفيجة الباردة من الحنفية بيوم صيف

وعرقسوس رمضان والتمر الهندي وتوت الشام*


*

لكل سوري
كلمات بتوصف الام الحنون سوريا




سوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا *



*

وما أدراك ما الوطن
بالنسبة للسوريين سورية هي تلك الرغبة التي تعتريك لتناول كأس
شاي وأنت تأكل الجبنة البيضاء
البلدية،وذاك الخمول الذي يدفعك بعد وجبة
الغذاءالدسمة إلى قيلولة
غالية،

*​

*

هي ذاك المزيج الفوضوي الذي يجري في شوارع
العاصمة،من آلاف السيارات والبشر المختلطة لا
وفق منظومة
معقدة تستطيع أن تدركها أو تفهم آلية
عملها....ولكنها في النهاية تعمل، تمتزج، تتحرك،
وتنفصل وتتلاشى الحركة في الشوارع لتبدأ الحياة في المنازل
التي تحب
السهر،

*


*

وتبقى البيوت المتراكمة المتسلقة جبل قاسيون مضاءة حتى
يطفئوها
الفجرالذي يعلنه صوت
الآذان..




سورية هي فيروز في الصباح.. و (سيرة الحب) في ليل
دمشقي طويل..أو موال شجي عتيق على أنغام قد حلبي*


*

سورية.. نشرة الأخبار بين عشق الرجال وكره
النساء،هي السياسة التي ندمنها دون أن نتعاطها
هي .. خوف
صبية عائدة إلى البيت في مساء متأخر
،هي حب مراهق لبنت
الجيران

*


* 

..وقصص البيوت التي تناقلناها
، هي وجوه
الناس التي ألفناهاهي النميمة بين قعدة رجالية في مقهى
و




.. '
نسوان 'في صبحية
هي طاولة
الزهر وعبق الدخان..سورية هي جلسة حول أركيلة
،



'
بحرة ' في
دار قديم تجمعنا '
قرقعة '




هي عدوى الضحك على طرفة

'
بايخة ' تنتشر بين الأصحاب وتتمادى
لتصبح قهقهة عالية لا تعبأ لا بالمكان والزمان

*

* 

سورية هي محجبة وسافرة تعيش في بيت واحد،
وطبخة شاكرية
على مائدة كريم دعا إليها كل
الجيران،مسيحي ومسلم الكل يحمدون الله على النعمة ويدعون أن
يحفظها من
الزوال ..سورية هي نزعة طفل للتسرب إلى الشارع واللعب مع
أولاد
الجيران،

*


* 

هي رائحة طبيخ تفوح عند باب كل دار وقت
الغذاء ...وجلسة دافئة لأفراد العائلة حول مدفأة المازوت في ليلة
باردة

*

*سورية
هي الحب القديم، هي القلب الذي خفق في صدورنا أول مرة
،هي الغيرة التي اشتعلت على فتاتنا تضحك لرفيق لتترك
في النفس حرق لذيذ
..

هي حلاوة اللقاء الذي كان وربما لن
يتكرر،هي الحياة التي انتزعناها من عمر مضى واحتفظنا بها
مجردذكريات..

هي ضحك، بكاء، مئات الكلمات، أحاديث وصور تبعثرت في
ذاكرتنايستحضرها الحنين ويحفظها الشوق ونحن نعرف بأنه لا أمل
لنا في
اللقاء .

*


* 

سورية هي أيام
عشناهافي وطن.. نخاف أن يضيع
،




سورية هي
الحبيب الذي هجرناه ولم نستطع أن نعشق
سواه،سورية هي الماضي الذي منه ولدنا
وعلينا أن
نحرص لكي يكون المستقبل الذي يحيا أولادنا
فيه

سورية كلمة عندما نسمعها، تشتعل قلوبنا بالمحبة، وتدمع
عيوننا
الحائرة فرحا
وحزنا،وتتلعثم ألسنتنا مثل مراهق يريد أن يبوح لفتاته بكلمة
أحبك *​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (5 يوليو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء سلمكم الله و سلم بلاد العرب من سوريا شمالاً إلأى السودان جنوباً و من الخليج شرقاً 
إلى مورتيانيا غرباً . 
سوريا و هذا ما لمسته من الأخوة العرب هي الحضن الدافئ لكل عربي , 
فكل من قابلته و عرف أني من سوريا تحدث عن شوقه لسوريا و عن أيام قضاه في سوريا كانت من أجمل أيام حياته . 
حتى أن بعضهم وصدقوني هذا لسان حال أخ عربي أشترى بيتً في دمشق وأسكن عائلته فيها و هو يعمل بدول الخليج .
ونحن كم نشتاق لك سوريا و كم نشتاق للقدود الحلبية و السهرات الدمشقية 
و هواء اللاذقية و التواعير الحموية . هذه الأجازات القصيرة لا تخمد شوقنا و حبنا لك سوريا . 
الاخ أبو الحلول هيجت الذكريات وأيقظت الجراحات بقصائد نزار فهذا الموضوع أدخلنا بمواضيع عدة . 
والأخ حسان و هو يتحدث عن سوريا و صندويش الجبن البلدي و فيروز وأم كلثوم و.......
صدقوني بتلك الكلمات شعرت بجسمي يقشعر شوقاً و حناناً لك سوريا . 
فتحية لكم أيها الأخوة السورين في سوريا و خارجها . 
و تحيةً لكم أيها الأخوة المصريين و السعوديين و السودانيين و اللبنانين و الجزائريين و المغربين و الليبيين 
و العراقيين و الاردنيين و الامراتيين و القطريين و الكويتيين و البحرينيين و الفلسطينيين( أعاد الله لنا أرض فلسطين )و التونسيين و الموريتانيين و الصوماليين و اليمنيين .
فعندما نتحدث نحن السوريين عن دمشق فصدقوني بها نتحدث عن القاهرة و الرياض و بغداد و الجزائر و الدار البيضاء و الخرطوم و عن كل العواصم العربية . 
ففي سوريا رضعنا العروبة مع حليب الامهات .
أسأل الله العلي العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يوحد صفوفنا وأن يزيل حدودنا ( فيما بيننا ) وأن يعيد مقدساتنا .
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي ابو الحلول موضوع جميل عن الشام
مهما وصفنا الشام لن نعطيها حقها 
فهي مدينة رائعة بأهلها و حضارتها و مباركة من الله

بحر الشام 
د. عماد الدين طه 




يَا شَامُ جُنَّ بِوَصْفِـكِ الشُّعـراءُ------------------كَجُنونِ قَيسٍ و الجُنـونُ سَـواءُ 
أظْهَرْتُ حُبَّاً لَسْتُ أرْضى كَتمَـهُ------------------و الشِّعرُ يُظهِرُ حُسْنَـهُ الإلقَـاءُ 
عَلِمَ الشِّتاءُ بِأنَّ خَيـرَكِ مُغْـدِقٌ------------------و عَلمْتُ أنَّكِ يا دمشـقُ شِتَـاءُ 
و أتَى السُّؤالُ أليسَ بَرْداً مَا تَرى ؟--------------فَأجَبْتُ هَا هُـوَ قَاسيـونُ رِداءُ 
نِعْمَ الرِّداءُ و كَمْ أضَافَ لِحُسْنِها---------------و يُجِيدُ مِنْ حُسْنِالعَروسِ غِطـاءُ 
لَو ْ أنَّ سُمَّاً مِنْ تُرابِـكِ مَصْلُـهُ------------------لابْتِيعَ حَصْـراً للقُلـوبِ دو اءُ 
قَالُوا تَوقَّفْ هَاهُنا يَـا ذا الفَتـى ------------------ظَنُّـوا بِأنِّـي مَسَّنـي إعْـيـاءُ 
لا تَحْسَبُوا شَيْبي دَليـلَ مَتاعبـي------------------بِالضِّدِ قَالُـوا تُعـرَفُ الأشْيـاءُ 
أغْراكُمُ لَومِـي فَـزادَ تَشوُّقـي -------------------إنَّ الملامَـةَ فـي الهَـوى إغْـراءُ 
ما كُنْتُ أُظْهِرُ في الخَليل بَراعتـي---------------لَوْ لَمْ تُحَفِّز رِيشَتي " الفَيْحـاءُ " 
و غَمستُها في وزنِ بحـرٍ كامـلٍ----------------فأتَتْ بحُسْـنِ مياهِـهِ الزَّرقـاءُ 
و سَألْتُ رَبِّي أنْ يَطيْـبَ تَفَنُنـي-------------------في وَصْفِ جِلَّقَ و السُّؤالُ دُعـاءُ 
فَتراقَصَتْ صُورُ الشَّآمِ بخَاطِـري----------------و تَفَتَّحـت أبْوابُهـا الـغَـرَّاءُ 
سَبْـعُ المَثانـي للكِتـابِ بِدايـةٌ--------------------و بِسَبْعِ أعْظُمَ تَسْجُدُ الأعْضَـاءُ


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا..
شوقتونا لزيارتها نسال الله ييسرلنا ذلك وكذا بيت الله الحرام وان يرزقنا صلاة في المسجد الاقصى انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
بوركتم


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الله الله على الذوق العربي


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الله الله على الزوق العربى ياليتنا نجتهد مثل زمان


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير وبارك الله فيكم*

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
بصراحة ما عندي كلام يعبر أبدا
بس دخلت لقول:
الموضوع متميز متميز:12::12: والأخوة ما شاء الله عليهم مبدعين
كلمات جدا رائعة وصور كتير حلوة
وحسيت وأنا عم اقرا الموضوع بشعور كتير حلو ما بعرف شو هو ؟؟!!!!!!
 عشق للشام وحسيت بكل هالعجقة يلي حكيتو عنا وشميت ريحة الياسمين وحسيت بطعمة الأكلات الطيبة
وما بيسعني قول إلا الله يحمي سورية الغالية وأهل الشام ولتقدم وازدهار أكبر
وشكرا أخي أبو الحلول دخلت الموضوع الرائع من خلال توقيع حضرتك:12:


----------



## Abo Fares (3 ديسمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
> بصراحة ما عندي كلام يعبر أبدا
> بس دخلت لقول:
> الموضوع متميز متميز:12::12: والأخوة ما شاء الله عليهم مبدعين
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أختي زنوبيا... مشكورة على المشاركة..

الله يآمننا بأوطاننا، ويحمينا بحماه 

لك وللجميع خالص التحيــــــات..​


----------



## محمد كامل حمزة (4 أبريل 2010)

*هي أحلام المبدعين السوريين...

 ومن يقف منهم على ابواب السفارات وكما قيل ينتظر فرصة عمل !!!

 ولكن :

 فلم يتعود اثرياؤنا ان يفرجوا عن جزء من أرصدتهم للقيام بمشاريع استثمارية !!!

 فقط ...يتوخون الربح السهل حتى ولو كان بسيطا من خلال البورصة أو الفائدة

 البنكية ...

 أو يحولونها لأرصدة في الخارج ...

 ومن راقب تطور العاصمة يدرك حجم المشاريع التي قامت فيها وخلال عقود 

 ستة هي تاريخ استقلالنا !!!

 وهي لاشيء مطلقا مقارنة بباقي الدول العربية أو بعضها ...

 تحياتي لكم ...*​


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

wow, I like this city


----------



## تامر شهير (5 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع 
الاخوة كلهم ..ما شاء الله عليهم ...
ما هذا ...كأنى كنت فى حلم ..كأنى فى قصة خيالية ..تقريبا تفحصت الموضوع كاملا ...
ما شاء الله موضوع ممتع ...
بارك الله فيكم 
كم احب هذا البيت الكبير ...
بيت المهندسين العرب...
بكل ما فيه ...
وكم احبك يا دمشق ..حفظكى المولى عز وجل من كل سوء ...


----------



## Abo Fares (26 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## rafahalhafez (12 سبتمبر 2011)

صور رائعة
دمشق من أقدم وأعرق مدن التاريخ
الله يحميك يا شام


----------

